# PNA - PanAust Limited



## johnno261

I HAVE BEEN KEENLY WATCHING PNA'S MOVEMENT OVER THE PAST 6 MONTHS . HAVE PERUSED AT THEIR LATEST DRILLING RESULTS WHICH HAVE EMERGED FROM THEIR LAOS OPERATION AND BY  INDUSTRY STANDARDS, THE RESULTS HAVE BEEN VERY IMPRESSIVE. 280 METRES OF COPPER @ 1.3% AND 34 METRES OF THAT 280 METRES HAD A 4.6%GRADE OF COPPER, WHICH IS OUTSTANDING. THEY START PRODUCING THEIR GOLD IN JUNE.

CAN ANYBODY FILL ME IN WITH ANY FURTHER INFO ON PNA AS I WOULD LIKE TO AQUIRE SOME AT WHAT I CONSIDER TO BE A GOOD PRICE AROUND THE 24CENT MARK. HAVE NOTICED TOO, HOW WELL THEY HAVE HELD UP IN THE CURRENT MARKETS ENVIRONMENT!!

CHEERS!!


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: PAN AUSTRALIAN RESOURCES (PNA)*

G'day johnno and welcome to Aussie Stock Forums!

Can you do me a favour and please press this button on your keyboard! 







Thanks!


----------



## johnno261

*Re: PAN AUSTRALIAN RESOURCES (PNA)*

Sorry Mate, Just trying to get someones attention Re: PNA!! Your response was no help!!


----------



## RichKid

*Re: PAN AUSTRALIAN RESOURCES (PNA)*



			
				johnno261 said:
			
		

> Sorry Mate, Just trying to get someones attention Re: PNA!! Your response was no help!!




On the contrary, Joe's response was a great help (nice pic Joe!), he's telling you to tone it down. If no one is interested then tough luck, if they are then great. Judging by your first post you know more about the stock than most and have most probably have got set in it already. If you want to see discussion about PNA try searching the forums using the 'search' tool at the top of this page. You could also be patient and someone may reply when they decide to. And read the forum 'code of conduct'- the link is at the foot of the page near the paypal link. The code IS enforced, it's not just there to look pretty.


----------



## johnno261

*Re: PAN AUSTRALIAN RESOURCES (PNA)*

I've just realized why i have not joined a forum prior to now.Full of Smart Alexs! If you've found my BIG CAPS typing offensive, I suggest you re- evaluate your police-ing  of this forum and start cleaning up the foul language as mentioned in doctorj's "May Stock Comp" page 3 which was posted yesterday @ 9:13 . ie. FarCough.


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: PAN AUSTRALIAN RESOURCES (PNA)*



			
				johnno261 said:
			
		

> I've just realized why i have not joined a forum prior to now.Full of Smart Alexs! If you've found my BIG CAPS typing offensive, I suggest you re- evaluate your police-ing  of this forum and start cleaning up the foul language as mentioned in doctorj's "May Stock Comp" page 3 which was posted yesterday @ 9:13 . ie. FarCough.




johnno, I think you are taking things a bit too seriously. Nobody meant to offend you, just to point you in the right direction because you are new. In the world of forums a post entirely in caps is the equivalent of shouting. 

As as for doctorj's post in the May stock competition entry thread, it was obviously meant to be humourous, not offensive. Obscenity is forbidden on Aussie Stock Forums but that doesn't mean we don't have a sense of humour.    

Sorry things started out on the wrong foot. We're not really a bunch of smart alecs.

Joe


----------



## johnno261

*Re: PAN AUSTRALIAN RESOURCES (PNA)*

Joe Blow, A Soldiers best trait is his sense of humour!!!!


----------



## bvbfan

*Re: PAN AUSTRALIAN RESOURCES (PNA)*

Phu Kham the major asset has where the resource is at 0.8% copper and 1.0g/tonne gold for 1.3million tonnes of copper and 1.5million ounces of gold
The figures you mentioned are from one drill-hole or perhaps a few drill holes I suspect

PNA has been discussed in depth at some other stock discussion sites where there are some DCF spreadsheets you can download
I'd post links but not sure if that would violate the code of conduct

By comparsion OXR has 3% copper for 1.6million tonnes of copper and 4.7million ounces of gold at about 2.5g/tonne in Sepon alone at a 0.5g/tonne and 0.5% copper cut off

I have owned PNA before from 4c area, and if it gets below 20c I may consider buying some back. Right now I'd take OXR over PNA at current prices


----------



## johnno261

*Re: PAN AUSTRALIAN RESOURCES (PNA)*

Thanks BVB for your knowledge. Pan Aust. looks far more attractive to me in terms of half as many shares on issue as that of Oxiana. Pan also has alot of their Gold @ 8m which is very shallow and in terms of extractions costs,very cheap to do so.Pan is also debt free and 13million cash.No doubt, as the big feasability study comes thru in August, I would suspect alot of interest leading up to that and with Pan's entrance into the ASX300, maybe some of the big boys will be buying!!!


----------



## doctorj

*Re: PAN AUSTRALIAN RESOURCES (PNA)*

Hi,

Just to confirm Joe's sentiment, the post was definately intended to be humorous and to reflect my frustration in the sp movements of the past months when I have picked it.

If people have clicked your thread, they'll read it whether its in caps or not.  Unfortunately, capitals makes it significantly more difficult to read and I was one of those that got about half way though before giving up.

The best way to encourage responses is by making good points to encourage discussion.

Disclosure: I don't hold PNA.

There is quite a bit of conjecture around the quality of PNA's copper resource and whether or not they will actually ever mine it, this question has been magnified by PNA's failure to meet their project milestones on time.

There is also quite a bit of arguement of the PoG and which way it is likely to go.  Some have lofty LT targets for PoG because of dwindling supplies, reduced capacity coming online and fairly constant demand.  Others have a target considerably below where it is either for technical reasons or because they believe that gold is seldomn consumed and mostly kept in reserves.  The other thing to consider is the link between PoG and the USD.

Both factors are likely to affect PNA's valuation.  As management establishes a trend of meeting project milestones, I would expect a corresponding movement in price.  That said, one could compare PNA to BGF who have had a strong run of announcements and have failed to materially appreciate.


----------



## johnno261

*Re: PAN AUSTRALIAN RESOURCES (PNA)*

Well another milestone is about to commence in the next few weeks. Pan's transition from explorer to producer!!  For those in the know regarding chain of events leading up to first pour of Gold.In simple terms, basically Gold bearing liquor is forming in the leaching pond, from there once sufficient quantity has accumulated, it thens gets pumped to the process plant, where the Gold is recovered, then the pouring of this beautiful material is poured!!

For those who wer'e watching Pan  yesterday, you would have noticed a 2 cent drop, which occurred during the middle of the day. Spoke to my Broker and he told me that Macquarie sold 500k worth hence the stock dropping on high volume. Nothing other than a good profit taken at the end of the financial year he stated!!

I do hold this stock and am considering purchasing more at the current levels as in my opinion, I do believe this price won't be seen again. Pan's story is very good. The Phu Kam Gold/Copper deposit, will be what will turn this company into something of significance!!


----------



## Mofra

*Re: PAN AUSTRALIAN RESOURCES (PNA)*

johnno,

Thanks for the info on Macq selling, I am holding and was perplexed by the laergr sells today when the company appears very close to first gold pour. Wouldn't be upset with a further pullback to 24.5c which I'd be quite happy to pick up some more at though


----------



## bvbfan

*Re: PAN AUSTRALIAN RESOURCES (PNA)*

29c was the target from the 61% fib retracement of the 34.5c highs, having failed I think 24c is the likely downside target which is the 61% fib retracement of the current rally

As for gold pour making PNA run, be careful most likely it will run into the pour and retrace on the annoucement (the old buy the rumour, sell the fact)


----------



## johnno261

*Re: PAN AUSTRALIAN RESOURCES (PNA)*



			
				bvbfan said:
			
		

> 29c was the target from the 61% fib retracement of the 34.5c highs, having failed I think 24c is the likely downside target which is the 61% fib retracement of the current rally
> 
> As for gold pour making PNA run, be careful most likely it will run into the pour and retrace on the annoucement (the old buy the rumour, sell the fact)




Taken on board BVB, but possibly the Phu Kam BFS due August will hold the stock up and continue to run once the first pour of gold in the next few weeks and then on into August. Just my opinion. I Maybe wrong. Time will tell!! 
Taken all of the above into account, you too would agree with me BVB, that this is a good entry level unless you really think your downside target of 24 cents is likely.
Have a good day!!


----------



## bvbfan

*Re: Pan Australian Resources (PNA)*

from experience with OXR I'd be watching to see what happens on the announcements   

my opinion is we'll see at least 25c even if my targets aren't met
of course thats not any advice to wait until then!!!


----------



## yogi-in-oz

*Re: Pan Australian Resources (PNA)*



WARNING: ..... astrostuff ahead ..... 

Hi folks,

PNA rally was not sustained in August/September ... 

Now, with the price soon testing the gap at 15.5,
made on 12012005 ..... a break below that level
would see us shooting for 11-11.5 cents, as the
next support.

Gap-down around 18.5-19 will likely remain overhead
resistance, when PNA lifts off its lows again.

Key dates ahead may be:

24-25112005 = 2 cycles here significant changes,
              but alert for mistakes in ALL company
              announcements, around that time.

   14122005 = minor news

20-23122005 = 2 cycles here ..... finances negative,
              with other positive news ...???

   05012006 = significant positive news ???

23-24012006 = 2 cycles - significant and negative news ???

   10022006 = minor and positive news

20-21022006 = 2 cycles ..... sharp rally ???

   07032006 = negative finances???

   22032006 = minor

   07042006 = positive finances ???

   17042006 = positive move??? 

21-24042006 = spotlight on PNA

happy days

  yogi


----------



## powwww

*PNA (pan Australian Resources)*

I did a search and couldn't find a topic on this stock so if i've duplicated "please forgive me father."

Some serious buying has been happening these last few weeks and I'm well informed that its over and blue skies are in sight.  PNA moved from being explorer to producer which hasn't been without problems which has caused the sp to lag behind but with 6.5m oz of gold and a lot of potential at other sites going to be realised in the first half of 06.'  I recomend further research to anyone interested.   I'm happily holding this till at least April when I expect some more good news.  Late jan we should get some stats on how much gold has reached perth. Anyway plenty of upside worth a look into.  Will hold this and igr long term while trading some other miners shorter term (maybe 3 months)

powwww


----------



## powwww

*Re: Pan Australian Resources (PNA)*

damn there was a thread.   Why when i use the search tool and type the stock code, ie. "PNA" nothing comes up.  Happened yesterday with "IGR" maybe i should be searching "PAN" or "INTEGRA"?


----------



## el_ninj0

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Whats everyone think of this as a short trading stock? Apparently its primed for some action, but i cant see why. Anyone care to explain?


----------



## powwww

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

OK few reasons, firstly read the below posted by blackburn.

"PNA currently has 754m shares issued for a market capitalisation of approximately $181m. As at December 31 they had cash of $3.4m and debt of $5.3m.

PNA are developing their assets in a stage by stage process. The Phu Bia Gold mine was commissioned successfully in November 2005 and a ramp up in production is scheduled for completion in March. Phu Bia has a resource of 12.8mt@1.0g/t au for 424,000 ounces. Reserves are 8.6mt@1.1g/t au for 300,000 ounces. 

The capital cost for this mine was $15.3m and importantly came within budget (these guys are smart operators imho!) Capital Payback for the mine should be achieved by August 2006. PNA are hoping to produce +60,000 ounces this year and are just about unhedged for full leverage to rises in the price of gold.

This production is crucial and will help the next stage of development for PNA… the ‘real’ company maker of Phu Kam. The Phu Kam copper gold project is currently at BFS stage and a completed BFS is expected in March. Commissioning of the mine (assuming a successful BFS) will occur at the end of 07 with full production in mid 2008. 

Resources at Phu Kam are 160.1mt@0.66% Cu 0.9g/t Au. This equals 1.5m ounces of gold and 1,055,000 tonnes of copper. The in pit resource is expected to be 100mt@0.65% Cu 0.3g/t Au. 

Capex is expected to be $US174m and PNA hope for payback to be achieved after less than 4 years of mining. Annual production is expected to be 50,000 ounces of gold and 50,000 tonnes of copper. Peak production is expected to be 90,000 ounces of gold and 67,000 tonnes of copper in 2008/9. The strip ratio of this project is a low 1:1 and I would anticipate a very positive BFS.

PNA also have an option to acquire 70% of the Puthep Heap Leach Copper Project. This project contains 84mt@0.44%Cu. Capex for this project is expected to be around $US95m and capital costs are expected to be 71c /lb.

Other exploration programs are also occurring with excellent drill results from the Phu He Silver/Gold prospect.

These projects are located in Laos and country risk is not very big imho. Oxiana has proved how successful operations in this country can be and the government/people are largely supportive of resource companies.

Overall, PNA appear to be an excellent opportunity for excellent growth over coming months/years. Management have shown they can succeed with Phu Bia and now it is time to tackle the larger project in Phu Kam. I will not go into a detailed valuation in this post… however I believe that PNA could be worth multiples of current prices if gold and copper continue rising and are hitting highs in 2008/9... If anyone doubts it play with some numbers yourself and it will become obvious 

This is one of the better leveraged stocks to the resources boom and it has been overlooked imho. How long will this last?

Coming soon also will be the case for another company with a slightly more problematic past in LAF... lets see if that case can be pulled off... 

" Quote as per posted by Blackburn.

Now consider Fridays anouncement re: the aproval of Phu Kam - this is huge news as Kham will likely produce 100,000 ounces of gold a year - now compare this to copper. At 50,000 tonnes per assume Which equals over 200million profit being conservative, valuing gold under 500USD and ounce and copper similarly undervalued.

Now keep in mind the majority of this comes from exposure to copper which looks like it is in its early stages of a bull run, analysts everywhere have upped their targets for copper to a greater degree than gold even.  JBwere before Phu Kham aproval value this stock at 40c with copper at half its current price. I imagine seeing that they've upped those predictions from 1:40 to closer to $3.00 the valuation will be closer to 50c.  Giving 200million in copper revenue each year alone.

As a ST trade it is likely to go up. Weekly charts show a lot of indecision which will be resolved monday on the anouncement one way or another.  Instos will move this stock, credit suise have already stamped a sizeable position pre-empting positive numbers, most others seem more wary however the aproval of this project with good numbers and insane gold and copper prices will see this indecision stamped out.   

2million shares were smashed near fridays high in the minutes before close on friday, certainly the buyers owned fridays trade.  I guess its upto you if you want to buy in at discount and speculate that the figures would be good or pay a premium if they are and you miss out. 

I've decided to hedge my risk and buy half my position on friday and half after seeing the figures but ultimately its upto you.  As a stock with a history of being volatile I'd expect short term gains could be huge.  Risk is minimal from 0.27c, only risk I can see is if the financing is worse than expected.  Ultimately its been on most brokers and instos radars for months now and tomorrows d-day!!!!

Goodluck to all that hold,I'm hoping it comes off as its my stock tip for this month.  If I can emulate last months results I'll be more than happy!

Regards for now

powwww


----------



## powwww

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Q)Whats everyone think of this as a short trading stock? Apparently its primed for some action, but i cant see why. Anyone care to explain?

A)Potentail is huge, as a long term hold from these levels it is even better.  Read what i've said about profit potential per anum by Phu Kham alone = $200,000,000.00.  

Keep in mind why it is primed to move come monday and had amazing volume of near 30,000,000 on fridays session. On friday this anouncement was released motioning that the copper gold project Phu Kham was aproved and will be developed. Below is the announcement:

- 1 -
ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
31 March 2006
BOARD APPROVES THE DEVELOPMENT OF THE
PHU KHAM COPPER-GOLD PROJECT, LAOS
Pan Australian is pleased to announce that the Board of Directors has approved the
development of the Phu Kham Copper-Gold Project subject to finance.
Results from the Feasibility Study on the Project have confirmed that the capital costs
and other fundamentals for the Project are competitive by world standards.
The Feasibility Study initially focused on a 9 million tonnes per annum (Mtpa)
operation and then considered a 12Mtpa operation following a 40% increase in ore
reserve tonnes and 20% increase in contained copper and gold metal. Consequently,
the Board approval is for construction of a 12Mtpa operation.
A summary of the key Feasibility Study results is being compiled and necessary
consents sought. The summary will be announced to the ASX on Monday 3 April
prior to presentation to investors on the 3 and 4 April.
For further information contact:
Mr Gary Stafford Mr Joe Walsh
Managing Director General Manager – Corporate Development
Pan Australian Resources Limited Website: www.panaustralian.com.au
Tel: (07) 3878 9299 Email: info@panaustralian.com.au
ACN 011 065 160 ABN 17 011 065 160
Level 3, Lantos Place, 80 Stamford Road
PO Box 1009, Indooroopilly Qld 4068
Telephone (07) 3878 9299
Facsimile (07) 3878 6955

The above is why some instos and investors have speculated the price may move higher on monday.  On the weekly graph we can see indecision however the strong buying support at the close friday shows us that a strong move will take place.  As per posted above, the Full Feasibility Results are being released monday and we already know they will be positive from the up beat anouncement and the mentioned resource upgrades. Presentations are being made to instutions. Already, many doubts have been removed .

As always Do your own research

Cheers  and hope this helps somewhat

powwww


----------



## BraceFace

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

This is certainly very edge-of-your-seat stuff.
The fact that this company made an announcement that they are about to make an announcement the following trading day is certainly a good sign IMO.
I bought in on Friday, so I will be watching this with keen anticipation.

It will be interesting to see if Fridays big drop in the US and the likely effect that will have on Mondays ASX opening negates any positive news coming from PNA....
We'll see in a few hours :sleeping:


----------



## BraceFace

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Report out.
Comments anyone?


----------



## powwww

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

THE Phu Kham copper-gold project in Laos will cost Pan Australian Resources $US232 million ($A324 million) to develop and ANZ Investment Bank will provide about 65% of the necessary debt finance, with the remaining capital coming from either new equity or finance from off-take partners. 



Pan Australian says Goldman Sachs JB Were is arranging the equity component of project finance, *with current plans stipulating any new equity comes in the form of an entitlements issue.*
The company targets first concentrate production in the first quarter of 2008.

Some 200,000 dry metric tonnes of copper-gold-silver concentrate will be produced at Phu Kham's 12 million tonne per annum processing facility annually. The concentrate will be exported for treatment to a yet-to-be-determined smelter in the Asia-Pacific region.

The annual concentrate production is forecast to contain 52,000t of copper, 47,000 ounces of gold and 400,000oz of silver.

Cash costs for production of copper, net of precious metal credits, are pegged at US74c per pound.

Applying a copper price of $1.35/lb and a gold price of $450/oz, Phu Kham has a cash flow of $50 million with a capital payback of less than five years.

Using prices more akin to today's, with copper at $2.25/lb and gold at $550/oz, the project has forecast cash flow of $108 million with capital payback in less than three years.

As part of the completed feasibility extension program, Pan Australian has calculated a new resource for Phu Kham of 192Mt grading 0.62% copper and 0.24 grams per tonne gold for 1.19Mt of copper and 1.5Moz of gold. This resource includes an ore reserve of 144Mt at 0.56% copper and 0.25gpt gold.

The company is already in the process of mining the Phu Kham deposit, with the "oxide gold cap" providing feed for its Phu Bia heap leach gold project that was brought into production last year.

Pan Australian says the remaining transitional/primary material will be mined at a strip ratio of 0.6:1. Phu Kham has an estimated life of 12 years.

Shares in Pan Australian were unchanged at 27c in morning trade

Miningnews.net article


----------



## surelle

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

c'mon PNA, just starting to move forward again - after a loooong while, after the reports in the papers yesterday, slow crawl, but that's ok


----------



## powwww

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

needs to break 28.5 resistance then we'll see 34c in the not too distant future.  We might have to wait to see precise financing plans first though.


----------



## surelle

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



			
				powwww said:
			
		

> needs to break 28.5 resistance then we'll see 34c in the not too distant future.  We might have to wait to see precise financing plans first though.




well, it did make it to .285, but someone has a sell in for .28  at the moment


----------



## powwww

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

damn TA traders just stepped up to the plate..


----------



## surelle

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

.29 baby

there's a heap of volume on offer


----------



## powwww

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Thats my trade signal, not too sure if I'll enter as I'm already holding a reasonable amount as a MT hold.  Could see 34c very soon ladies and gents!


----------



## slashj

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

I got some PNA. Pity it looks like fluctuating around .29.


----------



## surelle

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

hang in there slash....it'll move eventually. It has worked it's way back from a long downturn, and the news was good a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Rasman

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

by my calcs PNA has a potential P/E of 2!

I was in a while ago - so I'm already laughing about a decent profit. But lets face it, this could be a $2 stock by the end of the year, and we might even get a chance to buy some cheapy shares to finance the new mine - Sounds like a sweet deal to me.


----------



## porkpie324

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

i have been in & out of pna, out at the mo, theres lots of sellers right now, but things can change quickly. i do think though its definitely worth buying on weakness. porkpie


----------



## surelle

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



			
				porkpie324 said:
			
		

> i have been in & out of pna, out at the mo, theres lots of sellors right now, but things can change quickly,i do think though its definatly worth buying on weakness.porkpie




that's right, the sellers are the profit takers, that have been waiting for about 6 months to see a decent movement, they're cashing in while its good...


----------



## slashj

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

probably be another 6 months before it moves again. This goes into the back of my drawer basket.


----------



## porkpie324

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

i don't think pna is a quite a basket case, but as of yet nothing has come out of the ground, i'm very careful on co's that have yet to dig something up.But having said that i'm sitting on a very tidy profit with oxr i bought into oxr at .54c,and i'm still holding!. pna could possibly be the next oxr, so as mentioned before watch the quotes and buy on weakness. porkpie
ps gunson resources is another of my yet to dig something out of the ground speckies. more porkpie


----------



## bvbfan

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



			
				Rasman said:
			
		

> by my calcs PNA has a potential P/E of 2!
> 
> I was in a while ago - so I'm already laughing about a decent profit. But lets face it, this could be a $2 stock by the end of the year, and we might even get a chance to buy some cheapy shares to finance the new mine - Sounds like a sweet deal to me.




What are you drinking, I agree its got good potential for higher prices but I can't see much higher than 40c to 50c
At 50c that is a market cap of nearly $400million, if you seriously think it will be $2 good luck. That makes a market cap of $1.5billion and unless they find a shipload of gold and copper it ain't happening.

Gold would need to be $1000 and Copper probably $5 for that level to become even thinkable.

BTW I have held PNA from 4c area but sold out at much lower levels, traded this latest run. Might consider again in mid 20's


----------



## viclemura

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



			
				porkpie324 said:
			
		

> i don't think pna is a quite a basket case, but as of yet nothing has come out of the ground, i'm very careful on co's that have yet to dig something up.But having said that i'm sitting on a very tidy profit with oxr i bought into oxr at .54c,and i'm still holding!. pna could possibly be the next oxr, so as mentioned before watch the quotes and buy on weakness. porkpie
> ps gunson resources is another of my yet to dig something out of the ground speckies. more porkpie




They have already got some stuff out of the ground and are just waiting to announce how they are going to finance the larger mine. Nice price action and volume today.

Cheers


----------



## yogi-in-oz

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



Hi folks,

PNA ... here's some likely key dates ahead, for PNA:

27042006 ..... minor

05-08052006 ..... 2 cycles here ... positive
(financial?) news.

19-23052006 ..... 2 minor cycles here

31052006 ..... significant financial focus??? ... 

05-06062006 ..... 2 cycles here - flat trading???
and minor positive news???

22062006 ..... minor and positive

26062006 ..... minor

30062006 ..... significant and negative news???

happy trading

yogi


----------



## HHH

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

G'day. First post here though been watching a while...

Thoughts on PNA at current levels? Had been heading north quite healthily, steadied on a mediocre day at the mkt today, didn't falter though. 

I haven't heard any new news as yet. Not sure it can push higher unless sentiment driven alone, or there's more in the pipeline?

Thanks!

HHH


----------



## yogi-in-oz

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



.... copper sales agreement with BHP ... 

A little later, than expected ... lol

happy days

yogi


----------



## ALFguy

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Strange the announcement wasn't marked 'market sensitive' !

Huge volumes at the moment and price up 15%


----------



## surelle

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



			
				ALFguy said:
			
		

> Strange the announcement wasn't marked 'market sensitive' !
> 
> Huge volumes at the moment and price up 15%




according to yahoo 7 site, it is market sensitive...but not so on the etrade site   
but who cares, at this stage it's good news...


----------



## lbaz9

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Bought these yesterday after the weakness, nice little one day return =)


----------



## johnno261

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



			
				lbaz9 said:
			
		

> Bought these yesterday after the weakness, nice little one day return =)




Me too. Great purchasing @39cents!!


----------



## lbaz9

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

I see that Pan are capital raising at 30c per share via a 4 for 5 rights issue.  Lets hope we don't see the price crash too much when they come out of trading halt.


----------



## surelle

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



			
				lbaz9 said:
			
		

> I see that Pan are capital raising at 30c per share via a 4 for 5 rights issue.  Lets hope we don't see the price crash too much when they come out of trading halt.




hope so too...although the buyers are prepared topay .43/.44c yet the sellers are happy to take .33


----------



## Prospector

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

At last this one is trading again!  So, given the current sp of 33c, what are people doing - selling then buying in the rights issue, holding and buying, or just outright selling?  

For the moment I am holding and buying but this may well change..... Lucky its about the gold or I might have sold in a huff after the week's wait! :


----------



## johnno261

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



			
				Prospector said:
			
		

> At last this one is trading again!  So, given the current sp of 33c, what are people doing - selling then buying in the rights issue, holding and buying, or just outright selling?
> 
> For the moment I am holding and buying but this may well change..... Lucky its about the gold or I might have sold in a huff after the week's wait! :




Why would you sell PNA unless you were a day trader and got caught out!! We will all agree that dilusion is no good, but to put things into perspective, the outlook now for PNA is better than what it was 2weeks ago. I was blown away with the 90%uptake of Institutional Shares. That is a real credit to the switched management of PNA and it really is enough for me to not even consider selling this stock.!!  The Big End of Town(ABN Amro/ANZ/JBWERE) know the potential of this stock and they dont go throwing money into something unless their confidence level in the company are at a premium!!

I have been toying with this stock since its early teens, and to get where it is this last week is sensational. Green Light for PNA.
Also take into account that when PAN's BSF came thru, Phu Kam was based on decent profits with copper trading within the $1-$1.50 per pound range. Copper is currently as we know trading at $3.50 per pound!! I f by chance we look back in a few years time and current copper levels are cheap, well PNA will be swimming in money!! Even if Copper retreats back to $2-$2.50, the profits outlook is sensational!!


----------



## Dollarman

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

It would appear that the fundementals have not changed--now its a question
of raising funds?What do people think the sp will be say in next 6 mths


----------



## johnno261

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



			
				Dollarman said:
			
		

> It would appear that the fundementals have not changed--now its a question
> of raising funds?What do people think the sp will be say in next 6 mths




Time will tell, but i predict a 6month target of 70 cents. Time will tell!!

PNA needs to be put into perspective.
Sure we dont like dilusion but the outcome is Phu Kam mine alone will be generating nearly *HALF A BILLION DOLLARS U.S. PER ANNUM*.(based on current copper,gold,silver prices). The Phu Bia Gold Mine of 50,000oz of Gold will generate $32.5 Million U.S. based on current price of Gold!! 
You can now see why The Institutions have not blinked an eye and taken up 90% of the institutional allocated shares. 
This week has positioned PNA as a real serious mining company!!


----------



## grunt

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Sold out last friday before the trading halt.Hoping the price comes back to 30c so i can get back in.Been on this stock since it first hit 10c.Its been a long wait but worth it,i'm with you johno this stock is really going to go in a big way in the next 12 months.


----------



## johnno261

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



			
				grunt said:
			
		

> Sold out last friday before the trading halt.Hoping the price comes back to 30c so i can get back in.Been on this stock since it first hit 10c.Its been a long wait but worth it,i'm with you johno this stock is really going to go in a big way in the next 12 months.




This is a serious question? Are you or were you a GRUNT?
I probably purchased yours  Last Thursday @ 39 cents!! ha ha


----------



## Prospector

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



			
				johnno261 said:
			
		

> This is a serious question? Are you or were you a GRUNT?
> I probably purchased yours  Last Thursday @ 39 cents!! ha ha





A bit harsh - he is agreeing with you!  And didnt it close at around 33c yesterday anyway - so....


----------



## Mofra

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



			
				Prospector said:
			
		

> A bit harsh - he is agreeing with you!  And didnt it close at around 33c yesterday anyway - so....



Grunt = infantry soldier, certainly not a derogatory term.

FTR been holding a teeny amount of PNA for a while, will take up rights issue & hold LT if fundamentals don't change


----------



## johnno261

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



			
				Mofra said:
			
		

> Grunt = infantry soldier, certainly not a derogatory term.
> 
> FTR been holding a teeny amount of PNA for a while, will take up rights issue & hold LT if fundamentals don't change




I asked the question are you or were you a Grunt, simply because I was and was curious to ascertain which posting he was based @, had he replied yes.


----------



## grunt

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

no soldier,just a nickname for the last 40+years


----------



## Sean K

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Only arms corps soldiers would think 'grunt' is not a derogatory term. he he.


----------



## johnno261

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Todays announcement by PNA was a very big buy opportunity for me whilst the market was very RED. Had these Gold Drill Result Extensions come thru any other day, it would have set it in an upward trend for the day.

* 44metres @ 2.1g/t including a zone of 10metres@6.3g/t
* 100metres @ 1.5g/t including a zone of 8metres @ 5.1g/t
* 32metres @ 1.1g/t including a zone of 4metres @ 6.6g/t
* 26metres @ 1.5g/t including a zone of 4metres @ 6.9g/t

*ALSO TAKE NOTE THAT ALL OF THE ABOVE RESULTS ARE AT SURFACE LEVEL*, so hardly any extraction costs involved and no waistage of mined ore!!!!!! WOW


----------



## lbaz9

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

The market hasn't reacted at all, and PNA is trading at 32c, probably due to the lower mineral prices over the last couple of days.  Do you see the price increasing after the rights offer is closed?


----------



## Prospector

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

It wont rise, it might even fall because suddenly the value of each share is diluted because of a massice increase in total number.


----------



## Sean K

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

I always read your posts Prospector, just to look at your picture!


----------



## Prospector

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> I always read your posts Prospector, just to look at your picture!





:jump:


----------



## edogg75

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Recent anns will push this up towards.40.


----------



## Bomba

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

what happens if you were entitled to rights but didnt take them up?

If the share price remains trading above the rights price, is there any $$$ going back to the shareholder if they didnt take up the rights?

Eg:

Share price 35c
rights price 30c

difference 5c

entitlemnt of rights not taken up 10,000 rights

does that mean the 5c difference in share price and rights price X 10,000 rights not taken up goes to the shareholder?

Am i making sense or am i off the track?


----------



## powwww

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



			
				lbaz9 said:
			
		

> The market hasn't reacted at all, and PNA is trading at 32c, probably due to the lower mineral prices over the last couple of days.  Do you see the price increasing after the rights offer is closed?




Dillution alone should have taken the sp to 35c if commodities held.  But commodities have taken a massive hit since the sp was trading at it's highs...However there were some significant anouncements which PNA had up there sleaves in case the above happened.. Anyones guess short -term as there are bigger powers at play, however long term we all know where this one is going.


----------



## samsterchan

*PNA - Good article in Smart Investor magazine*

This stock was given a good review in this month's magazine. Using technical analysis tools, this stock is on the uptrend with a price of $1.60 the target.

With its imminent arrival into the ASX200 stocks, due to its market capitalisation, and the fact that it has proven resources and is a producer not only just exploring for resources makes this an attractive one in my humble opinion.

The brokers seem to like this one - Intersuisse has recommended this strongly and institutions have come on board big time.

I am hoping for it to go back to the mid 40s again soon ! Already made some hefty profits on this stock !


----------



## grunt

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

I am now looking at re-entering pan at 27-28c as i believe there is a bit more down side to this stock before the inevitable climb up to $1 plus.In the mean time i am very heavily into LHG which has an strong upsurge happening.


----------



## mlennox

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

long today! looks set


----------



## dervaig

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

I have followed this equity for about 1 1/2 years.
Got a tip from an equipment supplier to the company,
while on a flight.

With gold and copper prices where they sit, interest
rates on the rise in the US, and the US dollar on the
downtrend, this appears to be a worthy long-term
investment.

Anyone have any thoughts on the future of Pan 
Australian?

Thanks,

Brent in Florida

p.s. a very good short-term US investment, Healthsouth,
trading on the Pinks under the symbol HLSH.pk
Do your own DD.


----------



## mlennox

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

HLSH.pk doesnt look like anything special ? what do you know that we dont ?


----------



## grunt

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Had hoped to buy back in at 28c but i couldn't help myself and jumped in at 31c today. Will probaly kick myself for being impatient but i really believe that Pan is really going to become a very solid mid cap company because of very good management. Would not be surprised to see a take over bid soon as a lot of the big miners are cashed up and are looking to snap up the minnows.


----------



## Impala

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Good assessment Powwwww!! Another one to "bottom drawer" in a choppy market.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

PNA is a nice bottom pick at the moment. Cheap SP and decent fundamentals, I don't think their are many stock holders left in at todays current SP. I reckon this will be back to   at least at 34c in the next month. A decent return for a short trade.
Any one else have an opinion?.


----------



## PorscheACE

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

I agree!!! Should be back into 30cents towards end of this month...but then again who knows with this crazy market!!!


----------



## maverick11

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

I'm in the mining industry and we have done some estimating and engineering work for pna.  Colleagues have been over there and commented that pna's operation is looking good and they are going to make some serious money soon.  Should make some serious dollars early next year, needless to say all the other engineers at work have bought pna shares and we are waiting for the boom.


----------



## tasmanian

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

gee i better go and buy some shares.better do it tomorrow in case i miss out!!!!
is that want you want me too do??


why are they going to make serious $$$ soon???chart's been in a downtrend for the last 5 months. i wouldnt be touching them until this changes.whenever that is.your mates would be losing money atm, doesnt sound that good to me.


----------



## maverick11

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Soon, as in next few months to <12months mate.  They are going to be a highly profitable mine but haven't yet ramped up production.


----------



## chris1983

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



			
				maverick11 said:
			
		

> Soon, as in next few months to <12months mate.  They are going to be a highly profitable mine but haven't yet ramped up production.




I agree.  This one has the potential to be a repeat of OXR.  They seem to keep increasing their deposit in LAOS exactly what OXR was doing when they first started.  Should be interesting once they get their mine up and production gets underway.  Still awhile to go yet.


----------



## dubiousinfo

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



			
				chris1983 said:
			
		

> I agree.  This one has the potential to be a repeat of OXR.  They seem to keep increasing their deposit in LAOS exactly what OXR was doing when they first started.  Should be interesting once they get their mine up and production gets underway.  Still awhile to go yet.





Agree that they will be very profitable, in the 2008/2009 financial year.

Phu Khan copper-gold mine is just started construction & is expected to commence production around mid 2008.

The Phu Bia gold mine commenced producing in Oct 05 & was expected to produce in excess of 50,000 oz in the 06/07 year. However, they have decided to hold off mining the deposit at Ban Houyxia (45km away) & carry out further drilling to see if the deposit justifies a stand alone mine rather than trucking to Phu Bia. Instead they are mining the gold cap overlying the Phu Khan deposit which has much lower grades & will reduce the gold output & increase recovery costs for the year. Decisions on this & a new mining schedule are expected in the Dec qtr.

For this year the income will probably cover overheads & admin costs as well as contribute to the exploration costs, however, the company will strugle to be cash flow positive in the 06/07 financial year (depending on the price of gold).

On the positive side, the new Phu Khan copper-gold mine appears to be fully funded. When this comes on line in 2008 producing 52k tonnes Copper, 47k oz gold & 400k oz silver cash flow & profits look to be excellent depending on what prices you use for these. In addition, the Ban Houyxia gold deposit just keeps expanding & improving as they drill.

At the current price of 24c they have a market cap of $347mil & to my mind are cheap, but it may be some time before the market decides to rerate them. However, when they are rerated I think they will move quickly.

 


Maverick,
If you have some other info, would appreciate hearing it.


----------



## vicb

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Should be a pretty safe bet if held. First bought stock in this company about 2 years ago.


----------



## maverick11

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

this baby's on it's way up again and after no news.  Also higher than usual volume yesterday and today already. Something going on perhaps?


----------



## Impala

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

No news is good news for this company.  For a while there, they hired a PR company and had a habit of pumping out "news" that usually led to the price falling!  Obviously learned form the experience!


----------



## powerkoala

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Any reason why tis sp also up ?
gold price seems steady, no news, but buyers are stocking up


----------



## el_ninj0

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Wow, nice suprise to see this one jump today. Any reasons for it known?


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

I am always concerned  about expropriation when it comes to Laos or related such countries...... I do hold 3 parcel of shares in this company namely for my 3 kids......better then money in the piggy bank re todays price!


----------



## chansw

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



			
				el_ninj0 said:
			
		

> Wow, nice suprise to see this one jump today. Any reasons for it known?



I also want to know. Look at OXR. The same thing happened as well. They both didn't have any announcement today.


----------



## dingos

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

hmm i wonder if it can punch through 30c where they issues another 40% of the company earlier this year


----------



## Impala

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Forget the day to day movements and concentrate on the fundamentals!  Think medium term and appreciate PNA's excellent growth potential.


----------



## CanOz

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

I'm a bit worried about how this will react if the POG does not continue up through 595. It has tracked this quite closely. They are also into copper?


----------



## Impala

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Sleep easily - the fundamentals of gold are very positive too!  The antics of some ******** mainly European Central Bankers who think they are world class gold salesmen are a temporary distraction.


----------



## el_ninj0

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Wow, excellent news today, and great sp movement. Looking good to keep running tomorrow aswell. Has broken out of the downward trend.
Wish i'd picked up more this morning...


----------



## GeneralSantos

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Hi,

Browsing through PNAs last Qtr Report (page 8) I found the qty of outstanding ordinary shares the other day and almost fell off my chair.

Last info i had was about 750mil ordinary shares. The report said 1.5 billion!

Could anyone please clarify this?

Bernie


----------



## PorscheACE

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

PNA opened today at 32.5c now trading at 38c...massive jump this morning...gold went up $20 but I dont think this is why the share price has gone crazy...any ideas people??? Hope its not just false rumours again...as we speak the price has slowly drifted back to 36c...like a morning erection!


----------



## Techbuy

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



			
				GeneralSantos said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Browsing through PNAs last Qtr Report (page 8) I found the qty of outstanding ordinary shares the other day and almost fell off my chair.
> 
> Last info i had was about 750mil ordinary shares. The report said 1.5 billion!
> 
> Could anyone please clarify this?
> 
> Bernie



 Current Shares on Issue:
Capital History 

Date Capital Issue Change Total 
15/11/2006 ordinary shares issued at $0.31 per share fully paid pursuant to the companys Employee Share Plan.  1,407,809,179

25/10/2006 ordinary shares issued at $0.047 per share fully paid pursuant to the exercise of unquoted options.  1,407,211,007


----------



## tech/a

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

http://www.aspecthuntley.com.au/doc...uY2UueWFob28uY29tL2FjYS9kZWxheWVkP3M9UE5BLkFY


----------



## j4mesa

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

hi tech/a

that ann u pointed out is out couple days ago....
but then the sp just jumped today............


----------



## benwex

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



			
				Techbuy said:
			
		

> Current Shares on Issue:
> Capital History
> 
> Date Capital Issue Change Total
> 15/11/2006 ordinary shares issued at $0.31 per share fully paid pursuant to the companys Employee Share Plan.  1,407,809,179
> 
> 25/10/2006 ordinary shares issued at $0.047 per share fully paid pursuant to the exercise of unquoted options.  1,407,211,007




Check your facts, the options at $0.047 per share is for 35,161,649 unlisted options not 1.4 billion!!

Thats the number of total shares on issue.


----------



## chansw

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Has anyone found any more about todays' movement yet? No news have been found so far using Google. Could it be a takeover coming? By Oxiana? They both have mines in Laos. According to PNA web site (as at 28 Feb 2006. Don't you sometimes wish the web site be updated a bit more often), Newmont Mining Corporation is the 8th biggest shareholder. Would be interested to see the coming substantial shareholding announcement.


----------



## chansw

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

*Gold, gold, gold for Laos miner*
February 23, 2007

http://www.smh.com.au/news/xchange/gold-gold-gold-for-laos-miner/2007/02/22/1171733949445.html

*Maybe it's just because we're so good, Pan Australian Resources suggests.*

RISING gold price and a whopping $553 million first-half profit from fellow Laos miner Oxiana certainly hasn't hurt shares in Pan Australian Resources.

Pan's shares surged as much as 20 per cent yesterday on high trading volumes before the stock exchange slapped it with a speeding ticket.

The goldminer has nothing significant to report to explain the rise, but corporate development manager Joe Walsh speculated to Xchange that it could be due to a recent interview lodged with the exchange which said its Phu Kham copper and gold project was ahead of schedule.

Pan also reported record gold production for January.

"I wouldn't be surprised if initially it was some institutional buying but, if that was aggressive, it probably attracted more speculative activity," he said.

Others attributed the rise to increased speculation that Oxiana could launch a bid for Pan and an online report by Stock Resource recommending the stock early yesterday morning. Pan shares closed 4.5c higher at 36.5c.

Fellow goldminers Lihir Gold and St Barbara Mines also enjoyed steep gains on high trading volumes yesterday. Lihir closed 25c higher at $3.51 and St Barbara shares rose 5.5c to 55c.


----------



## stereo21

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Some heavy volume already this morning.  Has anyone read that GT Financial tipped with an immediate target of 60 cents. They recommend to buy up to 41 cents. They indicate that once 43 cents is broken its up and away!  

Potential Breakout then???  Not a chartist so I am unsure...


----------



## moneymajix

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Good day today.

47.5c

Up almost 8%. High today of 48c.


----------



## moneymajix

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Ann. 
Quarterly report


 
Very good.


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



moneymajix said:


> Ann.
> Quarterly report
> 
> 
> 
> Very good.




Moneymajix - can you go into a little more detail for us. Why is the quarterly report good?


----------



## Impala

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Thanks for the advice about GT Financial, Stereo21, that's really useful to know. After many, many years in mining investment, I really like PNA's story. Also, maybe a logical acquisition target for Oxiana?


----------



## dervaig

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Where can I find a good Aussie stock charting site to
chart PNA and other Aussie stocks?

Please advise.

Thanks.

dervaig
Tampa, Florida


----------



## Techbuy

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



dervaig said:


> Where can I find a good Aussie stock charting site to
> chart PNA and other Aussie stocks?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> dervaig
> Tampa, Florida



Hi Dervaig,
this works quite well and its free
http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=PNA.AX&x=0&y=0


----------



## Spineli

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Bought in @ 0.445 last tuesday....closed today at 0.51 (up 6.25% for the day)

Perhaps a takeover bid looming by fellow miner Oxiana?


----------



## Mofra

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



Spineli said:


> Perhaps a takeover bid looming by fellow miner Oxiana?



Given their development of a diversified minerals base, some would argue they could become the next Ox. Plenty of work until then, but showing enough upside to justify a price appreciation.


----------



## allaboutprofits

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Bump...

Noticed that PNA had a bit of a run on monday after a spell of lowering stock prices... it was good, I capitalized on it... while now, it appears that with the 3 days of lowering stock prices now, there appears to be a number of small buys to prop the price up...

Is there something we don't know?...


----------



## chris1983

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

I'm onboard as of yesterday.  I have been eyeing Pan for a long time.  I didnt expect them to run but when all the broker research reports came out it ruined my plans to get in at a cheaper level.  They are looking better and better.  Holding long.


----------



## chris1983

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Running hot over the past week since the announcement "Encouraging zinc & copper assays from Puthep Thailand"  Lucky to have jumped on one day before this announcement.  Im glad I didnt miss the boat..but I wonder how much further this will last in the short term.  Long term prospects are fine.  I hope it continues to run into the 80's..should be interesting.


----------



## 123happy

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Good long term prospect. I got in at around 40c, sometimes moving slowly,  but when it accelerates, can go up really fast.


----------



## Baka_Gaijin

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

PNA just got added to S&P's all aussie 200, should be more good news?

PS can we get a letter counter if there is a 100 letter minimum?


----------



## chris1983

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Since being added to the ASX 200 pan is moving along niceley.  Strong movement today.  Touched 73.5.  Closed at 70.  Will be holding long on this one also.  It seems to be following the same path as Oxiana did.


----------



## greggy

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



chris1983 said:


> Since being added to the ASX 200 pan is moving along niceley.  Strong movement today.  Touched 73.5.  Closed at 70.  Will be holding long on this one also.  It seems to be following the same path as Oxiana did.



Chris1983, some index fund buyers are probably increasing their holdings in PNA as its now part of the ASX 200 index. Its most reecent announcement in relation to encouraging zinc and copper assay results in Thailand has also had a positive effect.  Its viewed by some quarters as being a mini-Oxiana in relation to its Asian interests. 
DYOR


----------



## chris1983

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



greggy said:


> Chris1983, some index fund buyers are probably increasing their holdings in PNA as its now part of the ASX 200 index. Its most reecent announcement in relation to encouraging zinc and copper assay results in Thailand has also had a positive effect.  Its viewed by some quarters as being a mini-Oxiana in relation to its Asian interests.
> DYOR




Yeah its looking very good atm.  When do you sell though.  I got onto this one as a longterm hold buts its really gone up fast.  Their mine will be huge and is a company maker..its got excellent support on a down day also.  I thought my shares would be in a sea of red today but that isnt the case.  Go the Pan.


----------



## greggy

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



chris1983 said:


> Yeah its looking very good atm.  When do you sell though.  I got onto this one as a longterm hold buts its really gone up fast.  Their mine will be huge and is a company maker..its got excellent support on a down day also.  I thought my shares would be in a sea of red today but that isnt the case.  Go the Pan.



Hi Chris1983,

PNA definitely had another good day, finishing at 72.5 cents, up 2.5 cents, on reasonable turnover.  Considering today was a poor day for the market, PNA has done very well indeed.  I wouldn't know at this stage when to sell.  I suppose its up to each individual holder.  Lately I've been taking my profits a little too quickly.  Still one can't complain when taking a reasonable profit.   
DYOR


----------



## chris1983

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

announcement out

*Broad high-grade drill intercepts at the Ban Houayxai gold-silver deposit, Laos*

Pan Australian Resources Limited (ASX Stock Code: “PNA”) is pleased to announce further high-grade assay results from exploration drilling at the Ban Houayxai gold-silver deposit in Laos. Ban Houayxai is located 35km west of the Phu Kham copper-gold deposit, that is currently being developed and where production of copper-gold concentrate is scheduled to commence in the first half of 2008.

Diamond core holes HDD016 and HDD017 have identified a second mineralised zone containing high-grade primary mineralisation (the “northern zone”) 300m north and along strike of the initial zone of primary mineralisation (the “southern zone”) identified in the south of the deposit.

The gold equivalent grades (calculated on a gold:silver value ratio of 50:1) of HDD016 and HDD017 are shown below:

Hole HDD017;

• *98 metres at a gold equivalent grade of 3.7g/t* (3.3g/t gold and 18.4g/t silver) from a depth of 176 metres, including:
- *20.6 metres at a gold equivalent grade of 12.8g/t* (11.5g/t gold and 62.5g/t silver) from a depth of 211.4 metres.

Hole HDD016;

• *56 metres at a gold equivalent grade of 4.9g/t* (3.0g/t gold and 94.7g/t silver) from a depth of 88 metres, including:
− *6 metres at a gold equivalent grade of 12.9g/t *(6.8g/t gold and 301.3g/t silver) from a depth of 120 metres, and
− *6 metres at a gold equivalent grade of 21.3g/t* (13.6g/t gold and 384.5g/t silver) from a depth of 136 metres.

Drilling has now identified two discrete zones containing high-grade mineralisation of significant width that extend from near-surface to a depth of over 300 metres within a steeply dipping alteration envelope (see Section 1). The southern zone, defined by HDD006-013, has a strike length of approximately 150 metres and is open to the south. The northern zone intersected by HDD016 and HDD017 commences 300 metres north of the southern zone and is open to the north.


----------



## eMark

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

I do not know much about PNA in relation to it's current share price (0.745c). Do the long time followers feel that this is sustainable? I could have asked this question every week for the last 3 weeks, when it was 50/60/70c respectively. Is this a stock that will move past a dollar, and have some of us regret that we felt 70c was too high?

Some basic education is what I am looking for.


----------



## dervaig

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



eMark said:


> I do not know much about PNA in relation to it's current share price (0.745c). Do the long time followers feel that this is sustainable? I could have asked this question every week for the last 3 weeks, when it was 50/60/70c respectively. Is this a stock that will move past a dollar, and have some of us regret that we felt 70c was too high?
> 
> Some basic education is what I am looking for.




Been following this puppy for about 2 1/2 years. When I got the tip
I was on a flight with an equipment supplier to PNA, and he told me
to buy if I had some loose change, which I did.
It's taken some time to move, but has moved nicely as of late, and
I fully expect it to keep moving, UP!


----------



## chris1983

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

I sold out today.  Was a good profit for a short term hold.  I was going to hold long but the profits in front of me were too tempting.  Have moved the funds into PDN and am now holding more AGM.  I think PNA is a good longterm stock  Still has awhile to go yet which is why I decided to take the profit and run.  Definately still looks great.  Good luck to the longs.


----------



## eMark

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



chris1983 said:


> Still has awhile to go yet which is why I decided to take the profit and run.




I don't understand. You said in your opinion it still has a while to go yet, but you took your profit anyway. 

Do you mean you feel PNA still has some further retractment to go? Or further upside?


----------



## chris1983

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



eMark said:


> I don't understand. You said in your opinion it still has a while to go yet, but you took your profit anyway.
> 
> Do you mean you feel PNA still has some further retractment to go? Or further upside?




Think there is a possibility for a retracement in the short term.  They still have awhile to go..a long way out from production.  Long term Pan look great.  I sold because I recently got a margin loan and of course Ive been buying margin loanable stocks.  I have to protect my profits with the margin loan..bit more risk involved if the market goes into a downturn..if it was my own funds I would of just left them there.


----------



## bernardp

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Another strong ann. out yesterday, ended up closing at 70c, not bad after obvious profit taking took place. Unfortunately I needed cash and sold out at 62c earlier on, am kicking myself because i never wanted to sell.

Got back into it yesterday morning and have much confidence in this little gem, like you Chris i wish i left my original parcel... she's a long term beauty for sure.

All the best to all holders.


----------



## Mofra

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



eMark said:


> I do not know much about PNA in relation to it's current share price (0.745c). Do the long time followers feel that this is sustainable?



I've been holding for quite a while, basically the company is still ramping up their production, whilst exploring further upside with drilling continuing a short distance away from Phu Kham (Ban Houayxai). Given the upside I'm happy to continue holding, ignoring the normal daily fluctuations.


----------



## Mofra

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Report out today - fairly positive in terms of being ahead of development, although someone once said they've never read pessimism in a company report 

At least there was re-confrimation that funding is sorted out until mid 08 ramp up to full production. Promising drilling results & a mining-friendly government certainly help.


----------



## BankRoller

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Some interesting news and snippets wrt to PNA, OXR and ZFX

http://uk.reuters.com/article/oilRpt/idUKL0460968520071004

Interesting quote in the media recently with respect to Oxiana, ZFX and PNA. All mentioned in the one breath. "Miner Oxiana gained 5c to $3.79 after negotiations for a merger with Zinifex reportedly stalled. Zinifex dropped 11c to $18.29. Pan Australian Resources, which is developing a copper and gold mine in Laos, added 1.5c to 81c. Pan Australian was rated "outperform" in new coverage by RBC Capital Markets analyst Paul Young, who set a price target of $1.10 on the shares." - Resources bounce leads market gain - SMH Oct 6th '07.

Another media release: 
"Zinifex said it was targeting mid-tier copper assets which contained at least 1 million tonnes of metal for an annual production rate of 100,000 tonnes a year." - Zinifex out to conquer new territory - The Age Oct 5th '07.

We can see from recent media releases that ZFX is after a Copper producer, so if OXR has fallen through. Who is next??? Just trying to put two and two together with these recent media releases.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## michael_selway

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



Mofra said:


> Report out today - fairly positive in terms of being ahead of development, although someone once said they've never read pessimism in a company report
> 
> At least there was re-confrimation that funding is sorted out until mid 08 ramp up to full production. Promising drilling results & a mining-friendly government certainly help.




Hi does anyone know the expeted mine life of PNA?

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2006 2007 2008 2009 
EPS -0.5 -0.3 10.5 14.3 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 *

thx 12

MS


----------



## Fitzroy

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Hi All,

First Post to a great Forum! PNA has been my pet project since about 2004 and doing nicely for me.

The Phu Kham Copper-Gold Project as follows from PNA's Website...

Pan Australian 100%, Government of Laos option to acquire 10%
Open Pit Copper-Gold Project - Development
Nominal Treatment Rate: 12 million tonnes per year

Annual Production Target: + 50,000 tonnes copper
+ 47,000 ounces gold
+ 400,000 ounces silver
Concentrate Produce: Transported to third-party smelters
Mineral Resource: 1,190,000 tonnes copper, 1.5 million ounces gold
192Mt at 0.62% copper, 0.24g/t gold (0.3% cut-off)
Ore Reserve: 144Mt at 0.56% copper, 0.25g/t gold
Strip Ratio: 0.6
Annual Concentrate Specification: 207,00dmt @ 25% copper, 7g/t gold and 65g/t silver
Annual Production Average: 52,000t copper, 47,000oz gold and ~400,000oz silver
*Mine Life: +12 yrs*
Development Capital: US$232M
Mine Site Cash Operating Cost: US ¢40lb
Total Cash Operating Cost: US ¢74/lb

Annual Cash Flow Sensitivity adopting 12Mtpa study inputs (Silver price assumption US$8,00/oz for all scenarios) 	
Cash Flow Estimate

Capital Payback
Copper US$1.35/lb, Gold US$450/oz 	US$50M 	<5 yrs
Copper US$2.25/lb, Gold US$550/oz 	US$108M 	<3 yrs

More info about PNA available on thier website  http://www.panaustralian.com.au/


----------



## Mofra

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Welcome Fitzroy,

As I read most of the company info, there isn't too much upside built in so far for tenements close by (most notably Ban Houayxai) so despite the company trading relatively close to its forward PE estimates (with some discount for risk) there certainly seems like plenty of upside, considering drilling is underway.

Costed, priced & funded with upside, happy to hold


----------



## imaginator

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

what's PNA doing now?

I checked the chart its been going up nicely in a uptrend. Steady.

What do you guys think?

Any more news coming out?


----------



## BankRoller

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Well there was a murmur or two that Oxiana MIGHT be interested in making a bid for PNA given the copper and gold outputs it has estimated at its Phu Kham mine. 
The section titled "Smooth Sailing" in the SMH yesterday dropped a possible hint of this happening:

http://business.smh.com.au/where-the-mood-may-take-us/20071209-1fzg.html?page=2


----------



## hangseng

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



BankRoller said:


> Well there was a murmur or two that Oxiana MIGHT be interested in making a bid for PNA given the copper and gold outputs it has estimated at its Phu Kham mine.
> The section titled "Smooth Sailing" in the SMH yesterday dropped a possible hint of this happening:
> 
> http://business.smh.com.au/where-the-mood-may-take-us/20071209-1fzg.html?page=2




This doesn't surprise me in the slightest. The Phu Kham mine is indicating to be something very special, PNA is a ripe target and Oxiana are flush with cash openly seeking quality aquisitions.

The trading today was excellent, mostly computer generated at market buying with very large offscreen buys. So glad I took another position before this weeks movement occurred. The upward pressure on the sp is very clear.


----------



## Mofra

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

"Smooth sailing"
The Laos copper-gold miner Pan Australian could prove a tempting target for Oxiana as it continues to report good news about its Phu Kham project.

The $US241 million ($274 million) first-stage at Phu Kham is under construction and should produce its first concentrate in the coming March quarter. But Pan is already thinking bigger. Last week it obtained a $US75 million debt facility to give it the funds to order a ball mill for an expansion of the project. In a rare move in the overheated mining sector, Pan thinks it will complete the second-stage of Phu Kham six months early. Phu Kham could therefore produce 65,000 tonnes of copper a year and 60,000 ounces of gold from 2010. That would make it similar in size to Oxiana's present operations at the Sepon copper-gold project in Laos.


Would OXR be looking for some more drilling results for Ban Houayxai prior to costing a takeover?


----------



## buffettesque

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



Mofra said:


> "Smooth sailing"
> The Laos copper-gold miner Pan Australian could prove a tempting target for Oxiana as it continues to report good news about its Phu Kham project.
> 
> The $US241 million ($274 million) first-stage at Phu Kham is under construction and should produce its first concentrate in the coming March quarter. But Pan is already thinking bigger. Last week it obtained a $US75 million debt facility to give it the funds to order a ball mill for an expansion of the project. In a rare move in the overheated mining sector, Pan thinks it will complete the second-stage of Phu Kham six months early. Phu Kham could therefore produce 65,000 tonnes of copper a year and 60,000 ounces of gold from 2010. That would make it similar in size to Oxiana's present operations at the Sepon copper-gold project in Laos.
> 
> 
> Would OXR be looking for some more drilling results for Ban Houayxai prior to costing a takeover?




You would think that, but OXR have shown no interest in the past. I own both companies, and believe they are both quality due to their close proximity to China.


----------



## Impala

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

I sold out of Oxiana (too early) after buying at around 9 cents but bought into PNA at about the same price, plus some at 30c. The operational logistical synergies would be considerable, given the Laotian/Thai mining and exploration locations of the two companies. Worth haning onto PNA regardless.

Mind you, one day Tamaya Resources will exceed their market caps!!


----------



## L plates

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

What the @#@??

This stock has been travelling ok for some time, up a little down a little but today!!!! 
What a disaster!! I can't believe the hit this stock has taken. Wish I had of got the hell out
A tragedy


----------



## chansw

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



L plates said:


> What the @#@??
> 
> This stock has been travelling ok for some time, up a little down a little but today!!!!
> What a disaster!! I can't believe the hit this stock has taken. Wish I had of got the hell out
> A tragedy



Not just PNA. Almost all gold shares got hit very badly today. I guess that is the power of margin calls.


----------



## So_Cynical

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



chansw said:


> Not just PNA. Almost all gold shares got hit very badly today. I guess that is the power of margin calls.




Pure Gold stocks have held up better than the general market...in general.

PNA is only a part goldie!


----------



## katalyst

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

hi,
   i was just browsing my way through some charts and PNA came up. To my novice eyes it looks like and ascending triangle. Seems to be support/resistance at around 93c. MACD is moving up, would be nice to see it break through 93c with some decent volume. Any comments would be much appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Mofra

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

If it breaks the 93c it will still still find later resistance at the old trend channel top at ~$1.11, although that appears to be a nice safe place to take part-profits. Fundamentally they are ahead on most capital projects to fully develop Phu Kham so later in the year there should be some more interest as actual production rates start to become known.


----------



## Black Range

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Gap closed and ready to run.

Its was very enlightening to see a Strong Friday close on PNA with a total of 207,985 shares traded at .925 & Gap Filled. IMO : We should see PNA run to $1.00+ over the coming period, with Copper & Gold Rocketing. Been in this one since 25c so rewards have already been set in play. 

Here's a run down of PNAs recent trading.
_________________________________________

08-02-2008 		0.910 	0.925 	0.905 	0.925 	2,142,336
07-02-2008 		0.900 	0.905 	0.890 	0.900 	3,057,166
06-02-2008 		0.870 	0.905 	0.870 	0.885 	5,282,543
05-02-2008 		0.890 	0.920 	0.880 	0.910 	5,430,403
04-02-2008 		0.900 	0.915 	0.890 	0.900 	3,982,733
01-02-2008 		0.890 	0.900 	0.875 	0.890 	4,850,272
31-01-2008 		0.890 	0.890 	0.840 	0.870 	6,523,240
30-01-2008 		0.920 	0.930 	0.880 	0.905 	6,523,725
29-01-2008 		0.915 	0.915 	0.880 	0.880 	6,613,966
25-01-2008 		0.910 	0.920 	0.900 	0.920 	6,716,331
______________________________

5-day EMA: 	0.895
10-day EMA: 	0.897
15-day EMA: 	0.907
30-day EMA: 	0.934
______________________________

Fridays Trading Feb. 8th
Last Price: 	0.925
No. of Trades: 	455	
Volume: 	2,142,336
Opening Price: 	0.910
High Price: 	0.925
Low Price: 	0.905

Closing Buy Depth : 	0.920 (3,745,566)
Closing Sell Depth : 	0.925 (4,151,042)

Cheers from grant64t 
.
. I Have Included this Turbotrader Market Overlay Chart to assist understanding just how strong PNA closed on Friday, Green signifies the Buyers & Orange the Sells. As can be seen Buy side closed in very strongly on late trade,.... Cheers, from grant64t.


----------



## katalyst

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

hey black range, do you think it will be able to break through $1.10-$1.15 where it has met previous resistance?


----------



## Black Range

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Hi Katylyst. Uptrend still in tact 

Pan Australia Resources strong run seems set to continue after yet another strong Monday arvo close.

Course of Trades Last 10.
Time Price Quantity Value Ref.No Condition
16:16:44 0.940....42 $39.48............... OffMkt LT XT
16:16:24 0.940....40,912 $38,457.20...OffMkt LT XT
16:10:50 0.940....10,000 $9,400.00.....XT
16:10:50 0.940....5,000 $4,700.00
16:10:50 0.940....20,508 $19,277.52
16:10:50 0.940....5,000 $4,700.00
16:10:50 0.940....33,101 $31,114.94
16:10:50 0.940....18,690 $17,568.60
16:10:50 0.940....12,489 $11,739.66
16:10:50 0.940....21,913 $20,598.22


Opening Price: 0.930
High Price: 0.950
Low Price: 0.930
Last Price: 0.940

Close of Trade Market Depths.
Buy: 0.935 (3,935,981)242 bids
Sell: 0.940 (3,877,369)171 bids


Cheers from grant64t
.
.
I Have once again Included this Todays Closing, Market Overlay Chart from the period 2.00p.m. to 4.10 Close to assist understanding just how strong PNA closed on Monday, Green signifies the Buyers & Orange the Sells. As can be seen Buy side closed in very strongly again as it did on last Fridays late trade. " Good Signs once again for Tuesdays Open.

P.S. MDX turned out to be a very profitable Trade on Fridays .155 Buy & out on Mondays open at .19..... for a tidy & profitable 22% In & Out Trade.


----------



## Birdster

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Ann out today;

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...lts.jsp?searchBy=asxCode&allinfo=&asxCode=pna

It has showed some action in the price, but don't think it's going too far until the plant reaches full production, IMO. 

I'm Putting on my watchlist, for a while anyway.


----------



## katalyst

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

I go away for a few days and look what happens, it shoots straight up lol. Oh well, I got in today, perhaps too late but we'll see. It seems to be running fairly solidly with nice volume today. Looks like it could retest the resistance around $1.10 fairly soon. Whats your take on things black range?


----------



## Black Range

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Katalylst, once again a very strong close 
Yet again it seems much of the accumulation into PNA is occurring within the final closing minutes of Trade. Here's a run down of Mondays trading close, to which I have again included the todays Intra-Day Chart period between the Trading period of 2.30 to 4.10p.m., showing the strong Pre-close accumulation of 431,137 shares at $1.005

Last 10 Trades Monday 18th Feb.
16:24:55...0.980 258,776 $253,600.48...OffMkt SP XT
16:10:55...1.005 33,964 $34,133.82
16:10:55...1.005 2,301.. $2,312.50
16:10:55...1.005 1,149.. $1,154.74
16:10:55...1.005 6,550.. $6,582.75
16:10:55...1.005 10,000 $10,050.00
16:10:55...1.005 35,978 $36,157.89
16:10:55...1.005 4,022.. $4,042.11
16:10:55...1.005 2,000.. $2,010.00
16:10:55...1.005 2,000.. $2,010.00

No. of Trades: 685
Volume: 3,241,187

Opening Price:. 0.990
High Price:.......1.005
Low Price:........0.980
Closing Price....1.005

Closing Buy Depth:..0.995 (3,579,917)
Closing Sell Depth: 1.005 (4,147,089

6-month High: 1.150
5-day EMA: 0.970
10-day EMA: 0.948
15-day EMA: 0.940
30-day EMA: 0.944
Avg Volume: 5,349,736

.
Cheers from grant64 
IMO : 6 Month target $1.40 - $1.60..But as always the market will decide.
.
.


----------



## Prospector

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

I bought into PNA when it was around 16 cents, and there it stayed for a very very long time.  In the end ( a couple of years), I decided to tidy up the portfolio and sold at around 17 cents I think.  Oh well, have just bought back in at 99 cents, such is life!


----------



## Black Range

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Pan Australia Resources Last 10 Days Trading Price/Volumes
Date............. Open....High...Low....Close .......Vol.
22-02-2008.... 1.030..1.070..1.020..$1.070 ...6,030,120
21-02-2008.... 1.050..1.065..1.010..$1.030 ...4,583,232
20-02-2008.... 1.035..1.060..1.020..$1.040 ...7,401,504
19-02-2008.... 1.010..1.015..1.005..$1.010 ...4,354,930
18-02-2008.... 0.990..1.005..0.980..$1.005 ...3,241,187
15-02-2008.... 0.995..0.995..0.970..$0.980 ...3,479,101
14-02-2008.... 1.000..1.030..0.995..$1.005 ...11,459,484
13-02-2008.... 0.945..1.010..0.935..$0.975 ...6,803,448
12-02-2008.... 0.950..0.950..0.935..$0.950 ...3,680,476
11-02-2008.... 0.930..0.950..0.930..$0.940 ...3,700,816


To all PNA Holders there's a game at play within Pan Australia, & its called accumulation. First sign is increased Volume, with a slow & steady rise in value.

And IMO : This is Why 
Annual Production beyond 2010 of 65,000t....at Phu Kham will be one of the most Capital efficient world wide operations on equivalent mine production basis.

PNA...Phu Kham Copper anticipated Production of 65,000t = 143Mill Lbs = Approx $400 Mill Annual Profit on Copper alone at Phu Kham Operations .... based on Todays $3.60p/lb less .80 Costs (anticipated).... But without doubt numbers will change !! Add to this Gold/Silver.

Here's a run down of Todays Friday 22nd Feb Trading.


No. of Trades: 1575
Volume:............. 6,030,120

Opening Price:... 1.030
High Price:........ 1.070
Low Price:......... 1.020

Todays Close $1.07

Todays final 10 trades
16:11:00...1.070...6,000..... $6,420.00
16:11:00...1.070...28,007... $29,967.49
16:11:00...1.070...30,761... $32,914.27
16:11:00...1.070...6,800..... $7,276.00
16:11:00...1.070...14,477... $15,490.39
16:11:00...1.070...10,000... $10,700.00
16:11:00...1.070...547........ $585.29
16:11:00...1.070...4,157..... $4,447.99
16:11:00...1.070...5,251..... $5,618.57
16:11:00...1.070...10,000... $10,700.00



P.S. Keep an eye on (AOE) ARROW ENERGY.... 


Cheers to all PNA Holders from grant64 


Here's todays Closing Intra-Day Chart for Today-Friday 22nd FEB. for the period 3.02p.m to 4.11p.m. showing a further 335,195 Shares traded (accumulated) on the Close at $1.07.

Green Line Displays Buyers, Orange Sellers Market Depth. Blue Line represents previous days close.


----------



## kransky

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Can someone tell me what sort of prices companies get for metal in concentrate?

I know copper is like $3.5/lb, gold is 1000/oz, silver is 17/oz

But what will pna get for the concentrate they produce?

This questions stops me from confidently assessing many companies!


----------



## Black Range

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

IMO: BREAKOUT Coming .....Here's Yesterdays Trading Stats for Monday 25th Feb.

No. of Trades: 1065
Volume:............. 6,883,850

Opening Price:... 1.075
High Price:........ 1.090
Low Price:......... 1.055
Todays Close $ 1.080

Closing Buyer Depth: $1.075 (4,652,660)
Closing Seller Depth: $1.080 (4,006,420)

Todays final 10 trades
16:24:56...1.080... 78,381... $84,651.48 offMkt SP XT
16:19:15...1.080... 506,900.. $547,452.00 offMkt LT XT
16:10:52...1.080... 3,082..... $3,328.56
16:10:52...1.080... 565........ $610.20
16:10:52...1.080... 5,000..... $5,400.00
16:10:52...1.080... 6,000..... $6,480.00
16:10:52...1.080... 15,866... $17,135.28
16:10:52...1.080... 26,913... $29,066.04
16:10:52...1.080... 20,656... $22,308.48
16:10:52...1.080... 3,000..... $3,240.00 XT


6-month High: 1.150

5-day EMA:. 1.034
10-day EMA: 1.005
15-day EMA: 0.986
30-day EMA: 0.970

Avg Volume: 4,975,299

Cheers to all PNA Holders from grant64 
.
.



Here's yesterdays  Closing Intra-Day Chart for-Monday 25th FEB. for the period 1.27p.m to 4.11p.m. showing a further 250,158 Shares traded on the Close at $1.08.

Green Line Displays Buyers, Orange Sellers Market Depth. Blue Line represents previous days close. All Data taken from http://www.turbotrader.net.au/


----------



## L plates

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Hi Black Range,

I agree 100% This stock looks primed for a good break.
The OBV shows a good break of the downward trading channel. The RSI is very much the same. Vol has been rising over the last few days nicely. All of my tech tools show it's all ready for a good break, in fact yesterday it closed above the upper resistance line of the wedge.
What we need now is a really good break along with high vol and then we're away.
I've held this stock through all the pain, from $1.05 all the way down to 60 odd cents. God I hope it's pay-back time.
I think it's all good for PNA now. 
Cheers
L


----------



## hobbietrader

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

I've been holding this one for a while. Unexpectedly closed below $1.00 with sell off in the afternoon. Any ideas why?


----------



## BankRoller

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

just sentiment from the "global credit crunch", which is just a term coined to represent a downswing in the business cycle. However, something positive for those long termers with PNA:

http://news.theage.com.au/pan-australian-sees-richer-gold-reserves/20080311-1ykh.html

Pan Australian sees richer gold reserves

March 11, 2008 - 8:22AM

Pan Australian Resources expects to report richer copper and gold deposits at its Phu Kham mine project in Laos within the next few weeks, managing director Gary Stafford said.

The mining firm also aims to nearly double its ore resource by 100 million tonnes in Laos and increase the production target for copper to 100,000 tonnes, Stafford told Reuters.

"We will announce a new ore reserve within Phu Kham ... that will change our production profile," Stafford said.

"All the drilling during the last 18 months has been higher grade ore ... which will have a positive impact on the amount of gold and copper we produce each year," he said in an interview.

The higher-than-expected grades in the ore body would lift the target for copper produced at the project above 65,000 tonnes by January 2010.

"There is more upside than downside," Stafford said.

The grades of the current 144 million tonnes ore reserve will be finalised within the next few weeks and then the amount of metal produced can be fully established.

At the moment the grades in the ore are 0.5-0.6 per cent copper and the grade of gold is around 0.2-0.5 grams per tonne.

By the end of the month, the copper-gold mine will start producing 50,000 tonnes of copper, 50,000 ounces of gold and 400,000 ounces of silver per year.

"During April we start ramping up production ... we are looking for our first shipment of concentrate in May," he said.

The current target is to expand production in January 2010 to 65,000 tonnes of copper, 60,000 ounces of gold and more than 500,000 ounces of silver per year, but indications of higher grades will make the firm revise these figures upwards.

In June, a drilling program will start on another 100 million tonnes of mineral rich ore in Phu Kham.

"Ideally I would like Phu Kham to get up to a 100,000 tonnes of copper - that is our aim in terms of exploration targets."

Stafford was expecting the drilling results from the Ban Houayxai gold and silver project in Laos in June.

"I hope we can start developing Ban Houayxai in the second quarter of 2009 so in 2010 we have the project coming on."

The firm aims to produce 100,000 ounces of gold equivalent starting in the second half of 2010.

"But I am hoping for 150,000 ounces - but that depends on the drilling," he said.


----------



## hobbietrader

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Any of the charters care to comment on PNA? Seems to me like this may be about to head north soon...


----------



## pennystock

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

PNA Needs to break $1.10 as long term holders will probably know. I think Monday could well be a down day but hopefully during the week the resistance may be broken. News has been good for PNA recently and there has been a buy recommendation from Wilson HTM in the West Australian over the weekend. Gold and copper stocks seem to be the buy and hold thing at the moment with all the credit crunch activity going on at the moment.

I hold PNA please DYOR.
All the best to long term holders...


----------



## Go Nuke

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Um...are all you PNA followers asleep or on holidays or something??

PNA breaks through $1.10 to close at $1.18...an there is not a word said here?? LOL.

I know nothing about PNA, so it will be interesting to see if it can stay up there


----------



## dj_420

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

PNA started moving in the last few days, looked very oversold, and on the reports that were released the cash costs per pound have come in under expectations. Although a smaller setup I like the fact that they have already begun production and still have some larger exploration targets. 

Currently at 1 million ounce plus on the gold side with aim at production by 2010, currently on a PE of around 4.5-5 I think.


----------



## N1Spec

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Unbelievable....

Looks like the market doesnt care too much even if your a quality low cost producer which PNA is.

Good ann after good ann, but the SP is still tanking like the rest of the miners.

I know it will come good, but the Q is how long??


----------



## Boggo

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

This chart is just about textbook perfect for all the believers (IMHO).

My 

Lets see if it continues.

(click to enlarge)


----------



## J.B.Nimble

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



Boggo said:


> This chart is just about textbook perfect for all the believers (IMHO).
> 
> My
> 
> Lets see if it continues.
> 
> (click to enlarge)




So where does the text book perfect chart go from here - care to extrapolate?
I know where it will go long term but the short term is of more than academic interest...


----------



## baja

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Seems PNA is missing out on the current bounce....sniff... Got smashed last week. Anyone care to shed a little light on this for a newbie?


----------



## urgalzmine

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

well wise owl has it as a buy... but remember this is a speccy ...


it doesnt have much cash either.. 8million


----------



## J.B.Nimble

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



urgalzmine said:


> well wise owl has it as a buy... but remember this is a speccy ...
> 
> 
> it doesnt have much cash either.. 8million




Nothing speccy about this any more - PhuKham was completed ahead of schedule and within budget and has ramped up ahead of expectations. It is generating serious cash and over the last few months they have started to signal that they are acquistion ready. In the current environment I wouldn't be surprised to see some action soon (whether as predator or prey).

Current sp is both a major disappointment and a nice opportunity


----------



## Boggo

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

It looked positive last week on daily chart.

Today's bar may be a sign of weakness, another day should tell.

My


----------



## speculator101

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Wise owl is not the only one with a buy on PNA fellow investors.
JBwere has had a buy on it since Feb 2007, and it has done very well, even now when it is basically being ignored by the market, they value PNA at $1.40…
I do wonder why LGL, KCN, NCM etc etc got such a boost this week (yes, gold price is up), when PNA is most def producing… and not just gold.. Copper too.
Oh, I believe it has a lot more than 8mill in the bank, especially since it has continued to deliver goods to the market.
As Nimble said, I think there may be a chance that they are going to attempt a takeover, and that could only be done through a script offer.
This may be turning investors off PNA?
Because if there was even a sniff of news in regards to PNA getting an approach, then $1 would seem a reasonable place to start the bidding. 
Anyway IMHO and oh boy should you def do your own research… cause if fun and you will hopefully learn why to buy a company… not just listen your ‘financial advisor’!!!


----------



## N1Spec

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



speculator101 said:


> Wise owl is not the only one with a buy on PNA fellow investors.
> JBwere has had a buy on it since Feb 2007, and it has done very well, even now when it is basically being ignored by the market, they value PNA at $1.40…
> I do wonder why LGL, KCN, NCM etc etc got such a boost this week (yes, gold price is up), when PNA is most def producing… and not just gold.. Copper too.
> Oh, I believe it has a lot more than 8mill in the bank, especially since it has continued to deliver goods to the market.
> As Nimble said, I think there may be a chance that they are going to attempt a takeover, and that could only be done through a script offer.
> This may be turning investors off PNA?
> Because if there was even a sniff of news in regards to PNA getting an approach, then $1 would seem a reasonable place to start the bidding.
> Anyway IMHO and oh boy should you def do your own research… cause if fun and you will hopefully learn why to buy a company… not just listen your ‘financial advisor’!!!




PNA wont track the POG, its a copper company first and foremost.... gold 2nd maybe. 60,000t of cu by 2009 with feasibiliy study for 100,000t by 2010..... its a serious company not a spec.

cheers


----------



## aleckara

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



N1Spec said:


> PNA wont track the POG, its a copper company first and foremost.... gold 2nd maybe. 60,000t of cu by 2009 with feasibiliy study for 100,000t by 2010..... its a serious company not a spec.
> 
> cheers




It is being treated like all the other commodity juniors in the market though. It is being thrashed out there.

The crash has moved from the non-producers to the junior producers. This is pre-production levels. People are pricing in a commodities meltdown - and copper is looking vulnerable.


----------



## GG111

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Can't believe the price has dropped to 34cents ! What's going on???
There must be some inside info (surely copper price drops can't be impacting share prices this much - look at nickel and PAN --- voted most unpopular base metal and still better performance than PNA  --- despite copper being the most favoured of all base metals!!!!!~


----------



## aleckara

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



GG111 said:


> Can't believe the price has dropped to 34cents ! What's going on???
> There must be some inside info (surely copper price drops can't be impacting share prices this much - look at nickel and PAN --- voted most unpopular base metal and still better performance than PNA  --- despite copper being the most favoured of all base metals!!!!!~




That's the thing. It is a base metal. No base metals are being favoured at the moment. Everyone is selling.

Copper however from what I've seen is coming off a bigger high and so has more to fall. However I'm not in touch with the historical prices of other metals so could be wrong; but it seems from what I've read that other prices have already dropped - copper was the last base metal standing in some ways.


----------



## hobbietrader

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Still an absolute no brainer for the mid to long term. Depends how long you're willing to wait. I havent panicked and sold yet


----------



## bluboy

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Anybody still watching / holding this one?

When one of you technical guys has a chance... Can you have a look at PNA charts for me please.
Looking at the volume trend, is this showing a fairly big change of direction happening? Also is this confirmed by looking at the MACD about to cross back over?
On the flip side, even the bollinger bands indicate this is at its lowest and should be moving up if anything.

Any other charting trends I should be looking at for this one... Still learning this stuff as I go.

Cheers

--
BluBoy


----------



## aleckara

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



bluboy said:


> Anybody still watching / holding this one?
> 
> When one of you technical guys has a chance... Can you have a look at PNA charts for me please.
> Looking at the volume trend, is this showing a fairly big change of direction happening? Also is this confirmed by looking at the MACD about to cross back over?
> On the flip side, even the bollinger bands indicate this is at its lowest and should be moving up if anything.
> 
> Any other charting trends I should be looking at for this one... Still learning this stuff as I go.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> --
> BluBoy




My tech analysis is not good at all so don't quote me on this.

The real problem is that to get the gains you would have had to hold as of yesterday. There may be some gains to be had but we are in a bear market.

I would welcome other opinions on this. I have a small holding.


----------



## bluboy

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



aleckara said:


> My tech analysis is not good at all so don't quote me on this.
> 
> The real problem is that to get the gains you would have had to hold as of yesterday. There may be some gains to be had but we are in a bear market.
> 
> I would welcome other opinions on this. I have a small holding.




Thats alright, all views are helpful!

I am one of these holding from a few days ago (18c buy average)

Also what does a massive step up in the indicative open show?
Closed yesterday up 20% @ 0.21c. Today it is showing an open of 0.26c and rising.

Also, showing ~ 15million shares in the buy order and only ~ 5 million in the sell list. Simple supply and demand says that the price is going upwards.

Do I want to be in the opening sale or not?


----------



## aleckara

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

There's your answer bluboy - mr market says you would have lost some money now.

IMO Never buy on the open - in fact a lot of people go short on a big open. It's too late to profit from it when everyone knows that it will go up. Guess the idea of getting profits is to 'beat the market' with info that not everyone is acting upon.


----------



## dervaig

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Sold all my holdings earlier this year, at a tidy profit.
With the US/AU dollar @ $0.61 on Monday, and my price lower
than what I have ever paid for this stock, I couldn't help myself.
Back in, and big.
Without the stock price changing (and it has gone
up), and with the US dollar way overbought, I expect a minimum of 
30% return on the re-rise of the AUD.

If the Feds drop rates by 1/2 a point this afternoon, the dollar will
continue its slide, and ...........................

Good luck to all.

Brent in Tampa, Florida


----------



## gencheck

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Yes I would be interested what people think or recommend about PNA. I have aquired from 12cents through to the high nineties thinking that it would be a stella performer, all I ever read from announments that things are better than expected and it is all go. How can it drop so low from $1.26?


----------



## tech/a

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



dervaig said:


> Good luck to all.
> 
> Brent in Tampa, Florida




Have Friends in Tampa.
Just off the Sea wall that skirts the bay.
I vividly remember running around the Track there and watching a Stealth bomber coming into land at the Airforce base there.
Just loved the Thunder and Lightening shows at 4 in the arvo thru to 6.
Nothing to do with PNA--other than I have a few.


----------



## dervaig

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



tech/a said:


> Have Friends in Tampa.
> Just off the Sea wall that skirts the bay.
> I vividly remember running around the Track there and watching a Stealth bomber coming into land at the Airforce base there.
> Just loved the Thunder and Lightening shows at 4 in the arvo thru to 6.
> Nothing to do with PNA--other than I have a few.




You went running on Bayshore Blvd, which butts up to Tampa bay.
The base is MacDill AFB, home of DefCom.
Tampa is a wonderful place to live.

About Pan Aust, does anyone know where I can find 'free' real time
quotes for Aussie stocks?
There are several sites in the US, but they only offer North American
quotes.

Thanks.


----------



## baja

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

who'da thunk it, PNA at $0.14...  (sniff)

PNA is now on par with TOE at $0.13  

Does anyone have any positive thoughts on PNA for the long term future? please??


----------



## aleckara

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



baja said:


> who'da thunk it, PNA at $0.14...  (sniff)
> 
> PNA is now on par with TOE at $0.13
> 
> Does anyone have any positive thoughts on PNA for the long term future? please??




I put a little savings into this one as well. Hate to say it but it was a big mistake to do so with a broker that doesn't have a stop loss. Won't be doing that again.

PNA are similar in effect to OZL IMO. Look at why their stock price is crashing and it's probably the reason why PNA is as well.


----------



## jonojpsg

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



aleckara said:


> I put a little savings into this one as well. Hate to say it but it was a big mistake to do so with a broker that doesn't have a stop loss. Won't be doing that again.
> 
> PNA are similar in effect to OZL IMO. Look at why their stock price is crashing and it's probably the reason why PNA is as well.




Except that PNA produce copper and gold rather than zinc and copper.  OZL more exposed to zinc which has been hit hardest in % terms ($4k/tonne down to $1k per tonne).

PNA looking the goods based on next year figures (see latest announcement) of 65000 tonnes at <US90c per pound costs.  I figure that gives them net cashflow of about A$135m at $A=US70c and todays copper price, which is almost 10c per share!!!!

Worth buying from the looks of things IMO (sorry mods am I allowed to say that?)


----------



## N1Spec

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Copper prices have to drop considerably before their operation is unprofitable, and even then they should have the cash to weather the storm.

I think the market amongst other things dont like the fact PNA is a ONE mine outfit.....

Cheers


----------



## oldblue

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



N1Spec said:


> Copper prices have to drop considerably before their operation is unprofitable, and even then they should have the cash to weather the storm.
> 
> I think the market amongst other things dont like the fact PNA is a ONE mine outfit.....
> 
> Cheers




Plus the fact that the mine is in Laos adds a bit more sovereign risk to the equation, regardless of how confident one may be about that country.
For me though it's one for the watchlist with a weather eye on the prices of copper and gold.


----------



## rub92me

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Had a good past 2 days with decent volume, bouncing back from the lows. Looks like it will open with a gain today. If it can break above 17 cents and hold there, then it looks promising at least for the short term for a bit of a turnaround.
Note: holding @ 14.5 cents


----------



## N1Spec

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Price action yesterday was very positive.....  there was also a huge turnaround in the market depth in the afternoon. Something like 10mil buy 11mil sell which suddenly swung to 18mil buy and 7mil sell. Change of sentiment perhaps?

Up 2.5c this morning.

CUO just went into administration.

I think most would agree with me here PNA wont face the same fate.
They just have to keep at it and generating cashflow, however if the CU price drops below $1us tomorrow, then we may have problems , but if they can keep their head above water for another 6months or so, they have a very good chance to prosper imo. Not many pure CU(with gold credits)play on this scale on the ASX. Much more compelling buy then OZL and alot safer then EQN.

DYOR

Cheers


----------



## rub92me

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Well, it did break above 17 cents, but didn't hold.  I bailed at 16 cents; may have another look at this again tomorrow.


----------



## N1Spec

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

In light of CUO's (CopperCo) demise because they cant re-finance their $50m debt due in the Dec, i started to worry about PNA's debt position. SO i asked the question, i must add that unlike other companies, they were prompt to answer.

I cant divulge the full email because as you can understand an email is confidential. But here are some points.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
PanAust has the following facilities in place:

US$185m seven-year project facility (commenced last year) with a syndicate of banks lead by ANZ.  No requirement to refinance.

US$80m subordinated debt facility with Goldman Sachs JBWere which is scheduled to be refinanced (rolled/replaced) at the earliest February 2009 and at the latest July 2009.  Refinance discussions have commenced with a number of interested parties.

US$50m equipment lease facility – long-term facility no requirement to refinance.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cheers


----------



## baja

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

hmmm, back to '04 levels now. Closed today at $0.0880. Copper price has also severely slumped and the two charts pretty much mirror the rise and fall over 4-5 years. Put simply, like the rest of the resources sector they are a slave to the "Demand" dog. I just hope they don't go broke.


----------



## N1Spec

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

susprised no one has mentioned PNA, has gone nuts since the debt rollover announcement, 25c as i type this, over 200% in 3 days.... amazing.

Anyone who bought before Monday is in good shape


----------



## Rastan

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

I have been monitoring it, got it at 22c a month or so ago, wished I had $ to buy more when it went under 12c, happy to see it back in the black though


----------



## jonojpsg

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

OK, from the outstanding breakouts thread - these guys are really sitting pretty now that they have that debt sorted.  Production will be 65000 tonnes equivalent copper at cash costs around US90c/lb.  Based even on long term average copper price going back before the boom which was US$1.20/lb, this still gives

65000*2200 (lb/tonne) * 0.3 (net cash after costs) = US$43m for the year

IMO that seems pretty damn good given that current copper price is US$1.50/lb which if it averaged that over the year would double the above figure.

Obviously there will be other company operating costs, but even if they come out of it with a net profit of US$40m (maybe A$55m?) that is 5c per share.  

Not a bad PE of 5.


----------



## joeyjoejoe

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

my friends wife at work told him to buy shares for her in PNA for 11 cents ..3-4 weeks ago

(he used to use my Comsec to check it every day) 

 but he never bought the shares

and what about me... i ended up keenly following it everyday but never did anything about it.....he never told me why his wife liked it.. and still hasnt


----------



## Ghetto23

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

A nice announcement by these guys today and 27.5 million shares traded by midday.

Looking at a breakout?


----------



## RossRoss

*PNA*

First post.
Had shares in PNA last year... then over a dollar.
Any reason for the big jump today?
thanks


----------



## N1Spec

*Re: PNA*



RossRoss said:


> First post.
> Had shares in PNA last year... then over a dollar.
> Any reason for the big jump today?
> thanks




unless your living under a rock or simply just dont follow commodity prices, Copper is having a good run the last week or so, up over 20%.

But i also believe sentiment is returning to PNA, its on fire the last ever since they announced the re-finance rollover details over a month ago.


----------



## jonojpsg

*Re: PNA*



N1Spec said:


> unless your living under a rock or simply just dont follow commodity prices, Copper is having a good run the last week or so, up over 20%.
> 
> But i also believe sentiment is returning to PNA, its on fire the last ever since they announced the re-finance rollover details over a month ago.




ANd so it should be - last announcement re cash costs was outstanding at 68c/lb for Jan which with copper holding above $1.50/lb means they are making money hand over fist!!  

Add to this some good results at Puthep and I would say PNA is undervalued by a good 50% if not more even taking into account recent gains- mods can check back to see previous posts on potential valuations.

My  anyway.


----------



## hobbietrader

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

seems to be holding onto gains well in otherwise negative trade

any chartist care to shed share some of their thoughts??


----------



## johannlo

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Retraced a lot over last few weeks, can't seem to get over the resistance at 42. Hope its just a general trading thing and not indicative of anything serious given decent copper prices in last month


----------



## happytown

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

ann out this morning regarding chinese investment in the co and a renouncable rights issue

money raised will be used to pay off debt facility and for working capital



> ...
> 
> has entered into a share placement agreement with GRAM, a major Chinese investment group, to raise A$180 million (approximately US$141 million).
> 
> Subject to PanAust shareholder and regulatory approvals, GRAM will subscribe for approximately 457 million fully paid ordinary shares in PanAust at an issue price of A$0.395 per share, equivalent to 19.9% of PanAust’s share capital.
> 
> PanAust also announces its intention to undertake an Equity Offer of A$142 million (approximately US$111 million) by way of a placement to institutional investors (“Institutional Placement”) and a 2 for 9 accelerated non‐renounceable pro‐rata entitlements offer (“Entitlements Offer”).
> 
> ...
> 
> An Institutional Placement of 100 million shares at A$0.28 a share; and
> 
> An Entitlements Offer comprising an:
> 
> Institutional Entitlements Offer in a ratio of two New Shares for every nine existing shares held of approximately 180 million New Shares at A$0.28 per New Share to raise approximately A$50 million (US$39 million); and
> 
> Retail Entitlements Offer in a ratio of two New Shares for every nine existingshares held of approximately 229 million New Shares at A$0.28 per New Share to raise approximately A$64 million (US$50 million).
> 
> ...
> 
> The GRAM investment is expected to close in late July 2009, following receipt of PanAust shareholder approval and Australian and Chinese regulatory approvals.
> 
> ...
> 
> GRAM is a wholly State‐owned investment group, under the supervision of the Guangdong Provincial Government's arm of the State‐Owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission.
> 
> ...



currently still in pre-open

cheers


----------



## johannlo

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

woohoo with the debt cloud lifted looking better and better, despite the dilution.
Now for commodities prices to do their thing... I wish I had more $$$ to be squeezed by another SPP .


----------



## N1Spec

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

although i am happy that their future is somewhat more secure now, i still feel jipped over the massive dilution that is comming our way, there will be over 600million new shares to be issued.


----------



## darkside

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

i bought PNA at .18 it was one of those shares that looked like it had potential, now its in a trading halt and doing the share offer, i will level with everyone, what i know about this sort of situation i could write on an aspirin with an axe, i don't expect out and out breaches of ASF guidelines , but what would others do regarding this, it wasn't till i read in one of the forums about selling SUN at market and buying it back at offer that i woke up to that one. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## johannlo

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

its two for nine so your room to move on that option (selling now and buying at SPP price) is limited on this one. 

Bail now or ride it out IMO


----------



## darkside

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Johannlo, thanks for the reply , is their any way of dumbinbg it down just a touch, and not seeking advice but,,,,, does that mean for every 9 i buy i get 2 free , and is that a reasonable deal???


----------



## N1Spec

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



darkside said:


> Johannlo, thanks for the reply , is their any way of dumbinbg it down just a touch, and not seeking advice but,,,,, does that mean for every 9 i buy i get 2 free , and is that a reasonable deal???




No, for every 9 shares you own you get the opportunity to buy 2 at the 28c issue price. What i would do on the provision that the SP holds up above the 28c issue price is sell your current holdings to the amount equivalent you can get with the offer, this will lock in some profit. Then you apply for your share of the equity offer at 28c.


----------



## dervaig

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



N1Spec said:


> No, for every 9 shares you own you get the opportunity to buy 2 at the 28c issue price. What i would do on the provision that the SP holds up above the 28c issue price is sell your current holdings to the amount equivalent you can get with the offer, this will lock in some profit. Then you apply for your share of the equity offer at 28c.




With that said, why would the Chinese buy at $0.395?
Is there more positive news coming down the pike?

With the US dollar about to hit the skids, big time, oil is
on the rise, gold is poised to make a run at $1,000 US, AGAIN!

I am perplexed as to why the Chinese would pay more than
$0.28, unless of course they will also be big buyers at $0.28?

Please advise.


----------



## N1Spec

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



dervaig said:


> With that said, why would the Chinese buy at $0.395?
> Is there more positive news coming down the pike?
> 
> With the US dollar about to hit the skids, big time, oil is
> on the rise, gold is poised to make a run at $1,000 US, AGAIN!
> 
> I am perplexed as to why the Chinese would pay more than
> $0.28, unless of course they will also be big buyers at $0.28?
> 
> Please advise.




the same reason they are paying above market for other resource stocks on the ASX.

my suggestion to you is to read the announcement, all is explained in there.


----------



## darkside

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

N1spec , thanks for your help, sorry i couldn't get my head around what the offer meant, and yes i understand the logic behind what you have explained. Cheers.


----------



## johannlo

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

You just answered your own question?. gold is going up. Chinese demand for copper is only going to rise. PNA mines copper and gold in a neighboring country.


----------



## happytown

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

pan australian out of its trading halt re the rights issue (2 for 9 @ .28)

sp currently @ .35, down approx 11%

cheers


----------



## gencheck

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Hi, as a complete novice about shares, would somebody please give some advise weather it is a good or bad idea to buy the PNA offer at .28 Thank you.


----------



## johannlo

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

In a nutshell, yes

no cashflow issues since the partnership announcement which compensates for dilution

commodity prices will eventually recover and gold is a good bet in the long term IMHO

Dilution has probably been factored into market price already given its been out of trading for a few weeks and still holding firm in mid-high 30s. 

disclaimer: I hold and I subscribed to my 2 for 9.


----------



## darkside

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



gencheck said:


> Hi, as a complete novice about shares, would somebody please give some advise weather it is a good or bad idea to buy the PNA offer at .28 Thank you.




Gencheck , i too am a complete novice, chr1#t i couldn't even work out what the offer meant till it was explained to me, see my above post. But to me it looks like a good deal, i am going to have a crack at it , i bought the shares quite a while ago because i liked the company,not because of any offers or deals  and was dissapointed i didn't buy more at the time now this gives me the opportunity to top up with more shares at a similar price i paid before.


----------



## gencheck

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Thanks for the comments, it has made it easy for me to make a decision. I will take up the offer and hope for the best.


----------



## trader10

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Amazing volume today..... nice buy up happening here..... POC is doing it for us.... 

PNA 0.420 +0.030 +7.69% volume 49,234,353 

Nice close at the highest of the day....very bullish IMHO....

Have a awesome weekend all


----------



## jonojpsg

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Note substantial holder notice out too - AMP up to 5% overall, spread across a range of their funds.  Would have to be a sign of confidence in the future IMO


----------



## darkside

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



trader10 said:


> Amazing volume today..... nice buy up happening here..... POC is doing it for us....
> 
> PNA 0.420 +0.030 +7.69% volume 49,234,353
> 
> Nice close at the highest of the day....very bullish IMHO....
> 
> Have a awesome weekend all





Trader10, forgive me, i share your enthusiasm for POC and good on them for making the share price go up, but who or what are they ,   sorry i'm a spud when it comes to this.


----------



## trader10

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

I'm with you jonojpsg.....

Any substantial shareholder purchasing more than 5% in a company is a good sign....

But, a sign of caution here..... AMP is the king of trades.....look at their anns....they are in and out of stocks like no tomorrow....hopefully they see a long term great investment here....and not only quick profits.....

cheers


----------



## johannlo

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Darkside, PoC = Price of Copper 

Like PoG = Price of Gold etc.

May the rise continue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



johannlo said:


> Darkside, PoC = Price of Copper
> 
> Like PoG = Price of Gold etc.
> 
> May the rise continue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




johannlo, cheers for that, shows what i know, i thought POC was a something or someone who bought up shares.I bought PNA not for the charts as i know nothing about them, likewise , POC or trade volumn i actually liked the company , researched it and found out about it , then had a look to see if they were ASX listed. The other company i bought using the same dodgy research technique is Norton Gold Fields, i liked their model , bussiness practice and the way they operated, im guessing i should also have taken in the POG when looking at that company as well.


----------



## hobbietrader

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

I expect big things from PNA especially if the predicted quick turn around for the chinese economy eventuates

we could be seeing big $ in 12 months


----------



## oldblue

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



hobbietrader said:


> I expect big things from PNA especially if the predicted quick turn around for the chinese economy eventuates
> 
> we could be seeing big $ in 12 months




Would you like to expand on that?

33c to "big $ in 12 months" is a bit of a stretch for any company, let alone one with as many shares on issue as PNA. ( 2.3 billion at last count?)
Are you expecting a generous takeover offer or just exceptionally high production and copper/gold prices?

Disc: Not holding but interested.


----------



## N1Spec

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



oldblue said:


> Would you like to expand on that?
> 
> 33c to "big $ in 12 months" is a bit of a stretch for any company, let alone one with as many shares on issue as PNA. ( 2.3 billion at last count?)
> Are you expecting a generous takeover offer or just exceptionally high production and copper/gold prices?
> 
> Disc: Not holding but interested.





Im bullish on PNA, the SP will appreciate but it will be subdued, mostly due to the large amount of shares on offer.

Once they pay off their project debt, they will be debt free...... do the maths.

65,000t of copper per year to fund expansion!

at copper prices of $2.40 p lb, and cash cost of 80c per lb, thats alot of cashflow


----------



## Annwn

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

The chart for PNA doesn't look that flash
Broken downwards from a 2mth trading range on increasing vol,
been a pullback to support in the last 2 days

Cheers


----------



## hobbietrader

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



oldblue said:


> Would you like to expand on that?
> 
> 33c to "big $ in 12 months" is a bit of a stretch for any company, let alone one with as many shares on issue as PNA. ( 2.3 billion at last count?)
> Are you expecting a generous takeover offer or just exceptionally high production and copper/gold prices?
> 
> Disc: Not holding but interested.




I'm seeing a recovery in the POC due to a resurgent chinese economy in the next 12 months, and conditions to also improve in the US/europe after that. Add low production costs, and imo excellent management and you might see why i'm bullish on pna despite the number of shares on offer. 
Plus there's promising projects in the pipeline which will likely make the company less reliant on copper making it more attractive in the medium-long term


----------



## jonojpsg

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



N1Spec said:


> Im bullish on PNA, the SP will appreciate but it will be subdued, mostly due to the large amount of shares on offer.
> 
> Once they pay off their project debt, they will be debt free...... do the maths.
> 
> 65,000t of copper per year to fund expansion!
> 
> at copper prices of $2.40 p lb, and cash cost of 80c per lb, thats alot of cashflow




Yep, as I've pointed out a couple of times this year, even at $2/lb and cash costs of $1/lb, PNA are still making US$143m clear on this project!!  Yes they've got other costs, but those are more than likely covered in the generous discounts I've made on POC and cash costs above.  That makes for about 7c a share net cash a year or a PE of 5.  That's not gonna last IMO.


----------



## hobbietrader

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

PNA is up nearly 30% since mid last week and on pretty good volumes
Has outperformed most other miners imo


----------



## lioness

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



hobbietrader said:


> PNA is up nearly 30% since mid last week and on pretty good volumes
> Has outperformed most other miners imo




Can anyone provide a chart analysis of where this is going short term??

I know it is close to breaking out. Thanks.


----------



## hobbietrader

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Would any of the chartists care to comment???
It seems to me like this is close to breaking out


----------



## andy2010

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

sorry all, please excuse my ignorance. 
It is close to breaking out = share price will go up?


----------



## johannlo

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

answer: Yes that's what he meant

Could be in near term - definite ascending triangle forming but I would like to have seen falling volumes and bollies tightening either further.

MACD and stochs look to me like it could turn south for the v short term before going back up again, but it could just be a 'nothing' signal as the trends (ADx/DMI) are weak. 

Also don't look like the look of that three inside down candle. So yes I think potential breakout is forming but doesn't look like the immediate outcome (ie next few days). I hold so v happy to be corrected lol.

Note ascending triangles are not supposed to be that reliable as well


----------



## andy2010

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Thanks mate. It has been in holding pattern (between 41 - 43) for sometime, it should break out of that shortly according to the charts then. ofcourse, nothing can be predicted. 
Once the money from the Chinese company pours in next month (they said sometime in Sept), thats when it will break out of the current level IMO.

What do others think?


----------



## lenny

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Hi Andy2010,  Could you please expand on the comment that the chinese will be pouring money in soon.

Regards
Lenny


----------



## andy2010

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



lenny said:


> Hi Andy2010,  Could you please expand on the comment that the chinese will be pouring money in soon.
> 
> Regards
> Lenny




Hi Lenny,

This was mentioned in the PNA half yearly result. 
"It is anticipated that funds from the GRAM investment will be received during *September 2009*. The GRAM investment will provide PanAust with the flexibility to progress growth projects and will enable the Company to repay a significant part of the project debt for the Phu Kham Copper‐Gold Operation. PanAust anticipates reducing the bank debt by US$100 million on receipt of the funds (approximately A$215.9 million) from completion of the placement agreement with GRAM."

Cheers


----------



## andy2010

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

*BUMP*

any updates from the charting gurus out there? 
Its still holding strong despite the downfalls overseas. Thats another good sign IMO. Long term (Copper) is always going to be good, need to get more info for the short term.


----------



## stocksontheblock

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Disclaimer: I own these.

What am I missing with this price jump? Closing out 3 cents higher today, 53+m shares trading. Not to moan, I am sitting on a pile at this price, yet while there are often some big share trade numbers, the price doesnt rally 4 cents in a day.


----------



## andy2010

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



stocksontheblock said:


> Disclaimer: I own these.
> 
> What am I missing with this price jump? Closing out 3 cents higher today, 53+m shares trading. Not to moan, I am sitting on a pile at this price, yet while there are often some big share trade numbers, the price doesnt rally 4 cents in a day.




Probably a lot more shares?

We should see some strong rally from this week onwards and the price should hit 50 cents within 2 days. I have been following the threads on HotCopper website and apparently this breakout was imminent.

Good luck!


----------



## happytown

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

ann yesterday regarding the recently completed drilling program as part of the upcoming resource estimate due next qtr



> Drilling results from the Ban Houayxai Gold‐Silver Project (Table 1 and Figure 2) feasibility study drill program have extended the known gold‐silver mineralisation along strike to the south by 100 metres (Figure 1) and provided encouraging indications of the resource potential at depth
> 
> [results incl]
> 45m @ 1.4 g/t Au and 15.5 g/t Ag from 12m;
> 89m @ 2.1 g/t Au and 21.9 g/t Ag from 290m [incl 17.6m @ 7.7 g/t Au and 79.2 g/t Ag from 316.4m]
> 
> ...



cheers 

another quality post brought to you by happytown inc


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



andy2010 said:


> We should see some strong rally from this week onwards




Why?



andy2010 said:


> and the price should hit 50 cents within 2 days.




Why?

Andy: These statements need to be expanded upon. If you believe PNA shares are going to rally strongly from this week onwards you have to explain why you believe this to be the case. If you believe the price will hit 50 cents within two days you have to also explain why 50 cents and why two days. Is this a target based on TA, or something else? Why the two day time frame?


----------



## andy2010

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



Joe Blow said:


> Why?




Hi Joe,

I dont have the knowledge of charts or the technical tools to make any predictions, i am only 'guessing' this will be the case. 

Reason:
1) Yesterdays announcement: Ban Houayxai Drilling Extends Gold-Silver Mineralisation

2) GRAM will transfer the funds for its 19% stake this month. This will give PNA enough funds for exploration. 

In any case, i will be holding this a lot longer till it crosses $1. 

Secondly although the US market is predicted to fall by next month (read a report by Harry S Dent), it is expected that 'crisis' commodities like Gold , Silver will rally until end of this year and maybe even early next year. 
Copper has already seen 2 peaks (mid last year and current), not sure what this means for Copper price though. 

My gut feeling is that the share price will rise beyond 50cents and it can happen in 2, 10 or 20 days. 

My earlier post was based on threads from HotCopper website. Some gurus had predicted the outcome for today (that happened) and they expect this to hit 50cents by 10th. 

I apologise if this has caused any confusion as it is not a guaranteed outcome. It will be good if it does happen.


----------



## johannlo

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Medium/LT holder too.

I agree that you can't just throw figures in the air Andy even if there are grounds for optimism. I know the HC thread you are talking about Andy lol and believe me there is so much fluff to wade through my head spins just thinking about it (signal noise ratio!!!!!!!). I don't disagree with what you have posted but nothing in there gives the specific targets you have mentioned.

Anyhow here is my 2c based purely on the chart below, we all know the fundamentals (don't we? lol)

- successive large white candles on increasing volume
- golden MACD cross
- ADx turning stronger
- RSI (not shown) also turning up
- looks to have broken out of the sideways channel over last month


----------



## N1Spec

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

no one willing to provide a target??

- broken out of sideway channel
- broken out of a larger ascend triangle


----------



## hobbietrader

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Not my place to speculate on price targets.

But i did see this breakout coming. Regretting not topping up with more shares, but I'm sitting on a sizeable quantity at the moment and hindsight is a wonderful thing. 
It's probably not too late to catch this run upwards regardless.

Big volumes traded yesterday.

Holders enjoy!!!!


----------



## Annwn

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Broke Res @ .60 yesterday, continued today with a strong trading day, Vol has increased over last 3 days,
Weekly chart show plenty of upside to previous highs 1.15 of May,June 08

Cheers


----------



## RossRoss

*PNA*

How far can this stock go?
Up 1005 sicne the issue mid last year and Copper seems to be the glamour metal.


----------



## baja

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

anyone know what announcement Pan are about to make? They have been placed in a trading halt today. I haven't been following for a while, any info would be appreciated, cheers.


----------



## UMike

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



baja said:


> anyone know what announcement Pan are about to make? They have been placed in a trading halt today. I haven't been following for a while, any info would be appreciated, cheers.




An acquisition  I believe.
The trading halt  should give everyone an equal opportunity to make what they will from the next ann


----------



## blackjack

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

you have to understand this is in Laos and theres not much there
its a real punt this one
but who knows it could be another kingsgate (Thailand) and thats north of 10 bucks now (dont know why)


----------



## N1Spec

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



blackjack said:


> you have to understand this is in Laos and theres not much there
> its a real punt this one
> but who knows it could be another kingsgate (Thailand) and thats north of 10 bucks now (dont know why)




PNA is a much larger company then KCN, perhaps you should have said it could be another OZL (when it was OXR and owned Sepon).


----------



## Buckfont

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



N1Spec said:


> PNA is a much larger company then KCN, perhaps you should have said it could be another OZL (when it was OXR and owned Sepon).




PNA market cap, $1.521b, debt, $113.56m. Listed 1987

KCN market cap, $1.024b, debt, $2.144m.   Listed 1988.

Hold small amount of PNA but it`s oh so slow


----------



## tinhat

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

I'm thinking of timing an entry into PNA, or am I too late and the curtain is about to fall?


----------



## burglar

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



tinhat said:


> I'm thinking of timing an entry into PNA, or am I too late and the curtain is about to fall?




If you're asking this question on a forum, then clearly, you haven't done enough research! 

As a previous poster said, they are slow (double in six months), and I will tell you they are sure.


If you want something slow and sure, dip your toe. DYOR


----------



## tugga

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



tinhat said:


> I'm thinking of timing an entry into PNA, or am I too late and the curtain is about to fall?




chart wise there is nothing to stop it from running still, and copper is still increasing which will help push the sp.


----------



## burglar

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



tinhat said:


> I'm thinking of timing an entry into PNA, or am I too late and the curtain is about to fall?



tinhat, 

D'you know something about "the curtain" that the rest of us don't ?!


----------



## tugga

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

when is the next announcment due for PNA?


----------



## tugga

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Year over year, PanAust Limited has been able to grow revenues from $107.0M to $348.1M. Most impressively, the company has been able to reduce the percentage of sales devoted to cost of goods sold from 67.36% to 34.99%. This was a driver that led to a bottom line growth from a loss of $40.0M to a gain of $19.0M.


----------



## tugga

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Announcement out. I thought it looked good! The market didnt??? Can anyone explain?


----------



## tinhat

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Hey everyone. If you are wondering why PNA's price has pulled back just recently it's because I bought at the peak. ha-ha. erggghh.


----------



## zzaaxxss3401

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

If you've bought at the top, then you'll only be down 6% on current prices. I don't think it's a curtain call... more like intermission. :


----------



## Kowabunga

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

What are peoples' thoughts on the proposed consolidation?


----------



## tinhat

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*



zzaaxxss3401 said:


> If you've bought at the top, then you'll only be down 6% on current prices. I don't think it's a curtain call... more like intermission. :




I got stopped out at 0.80 so I took at 10% loss. I really don't know why I bought them at 0.88 Hindsight is a wonderful thing. I had an idea there was going to be a price breakout, which we saw with EQN. I got stopped out of EQN this week at a loss to my investment. I'm short in copper miners now - just OZL left. Been to busy with work to even keep track of the market this week. Typical that it plunges when I am away from home on work.

I'll have to have a good think about copper and which companies I buy into. I've got a feeling copper prices are going to get a bit volatile over the short term.


----------



## notting

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

Dr Copper falls 7% over night and Panaust is up.


----------



## pixel

*Re: PNA - Pan Australian Resources*

PNA showed up on a Trinity scan last night.
So I jumped on board early this morning.





quite happy so far


----------



## z3188875

*PNA - Panaust*

Copper miner PanAust tops JP Morgan's Australia M&A picks

10 Jan 2013 - 02:39
MELBOURNE, Jan 10 (Reuters) - Copper and gold miner PanAust Ltd <PNA.AX> is Australia's top contender to be taken over in 2013 in another year likely to be dominated by acquisitions of resource companies, according to an annual report from JP Morgan's specialist sales desk. Royal Dutch Shell <RDSa.L> could bid for oil and gas producer Santos Ltd <STO.AX> or Senex Energy Ltd <SXY.AX> this year, gold and nickel miners are likely to see consolidation, and Echo Entertainment Group <EGP.AX> will remain a target of Crown Ltd <CWN.AX>, the JP Morgan sales desk team predicted. Since starting its "Specialist Sales Top Takeovers List" three years ago, JP Morgan has successfully picked 20 Australian takeover stocks, it said. "Our no. 1 pick for 2013 will be PanAust. Copper consolidation continues globally, and PanAust is one of the largest listed players left," JP Morgan said in the report, which was obtained by Reuters. "It will only be a matter of time before it gets acquired," the report said. The team advised buying PanAust, which is expected to produce 68,000 tonnes of copper this year and has projects in Laos, Thailand and Chile, and offsetting that with a short position in potential acquirer Oz Minerals Ltd <OZL.AX>. Another possible 2013 play is a takeover of Santos and/or Senex by Shell, according to the report. "Acquiring Santos makes strategic sense for Shell. This should lead to a four train LNG (liquefied natural gas) project which is more in line with the scale that Shell would like for a high cost LNG project," the report said. Buru Energy <BRU.AX>, an emerging oil and shale gas play with assets in the Canning Basin in Western Australia, could be eyed by North West Shelf joint venture partners Woodside Petroleum <WPL.AX>, BHP Billiton <BHP.AX>, BP Plc <BP.L>, Shell and Chevron. "The North West Shelf is short gas from 2020 and Buru Energy's large acreage could be seen as a potential solution to extend the life of the project," the report said. Top gold takeover targets were named as Regis Resources <RRL.AX>, Medusa <MML.AX>, and Perseus <PRU.AX>. Western Areas <WSA.AX> and Mirabela Nickel <MBN.AX>, two of the largest listed players left in the nickel industry, may be targeted respectively for high grades and long mine life. And Crown, billionaire James Packer's company, may make a bid for rival Echo. "Our view is that Crown will bid for Echo this year to ensure it has a monopoly position in Sydney just like it has in Melbourne and Perth," said the team, which had chosen Echo as the top pick in 2012. There was potential for Vale <VALE5.SA>, Glencore <GLEN.L> or Chinese suitors to bid for Atlas Iron <AGO.AX> to gain entry into the Pilbara iron ore region. "It is already producing, has an open shareholder register, and it is not too large at a market cap of A$1.6 billion," JP Morgan said of Atlas. Other possibilities were BG <BG.L> acquiring Drillsearch Energy <DLS.AX>, Paladin Energy <PDN.AX> attracting interest from Cameco Corp <CCO.TO> or Chinese firms, and offers for Centro Retail Australia <CRF.AX>, Mirvac Group <MGR.AX> or Commonwealth Property Office Fund <CPA.AX>. IOOF Holdings <IFL.AX>, the only remaining listed pure wealth management player left, may catch the attention of AMP Ltd <AMP.AX> or one of the major banks. And construction group Adelaide Brighton <ABC.AX> might attract Fletcher Building <FBU.NZ>, possibly as a joint bid with Boral <BLD.AX>, the yearly update said. (Reporting by Miranda Maxwell and Sonali Paul; Editing by Chris Gallagher) ((miranda.maxwell@thomsonreuters.com)(Reuters Messaging(miranda.maxwell.thomsonreuters.com@reuters.net)(+61- 3 9286-1464)) 

Your thoughts? not sure why in the last 3 days gold stocks have been going up besides PNA, anyone know why?


----------



## notting

*Re: PNA - Panaust*

It's primarily a copper play and the market did not like it's last report for some reason.
If Europ has a growth problem so does every one.
Copper is pinned with sentiment against the US$, that US$ is looking to strength given Itally and friends mess, making copper looking to be weak.


----------



## tinhat

*Re: PNA - Panaust*



notting said:


> It's primarily a copper play and the market did not like it's last report for some reason.
> If Europ has a growth problem so does every one.
> Copper is pinned with sentiment against the US$, that US$ is looking to strength given Itally and friends mess, making copper looking to be weak.




It is having problems with the geological stability of the open pit at Phu Kham and it has informed the market that the problem is worst than first thought. Production will be hit over the next couple of years because of this (whereas the original guidance was for production to only be effected for six months). Drilling results at Phu Kham have also been disappointing.


----------



## notting

*Re: PNA - Panaust*

Gosh, that just sounds awful. Thanks Tinhat


----------



## notting

30 Oct 2014 



> SYDNEY-- PanAust Ltd. said takeover talks with its biggest shareholder have largely
> ground to a halt, an announcement that comes on a day the Australian miner forecast
> annual copper and gold output at the top end of expectations.
> On Thursday, PanAust said China's Guangdong Rising Assets Management has yet to
> improve its cash offer of A$2.30-a-share, which the Brisbane-based company rejected in
> May as too low.




Yeah $2.30 was a bit cheeky.
How does $1.30 sound. 
8% down thus far today.


----------



## notting

> he Chinese investor has lobbed an unconditional $1.1 billion offer to buy all of PanAust's shares for $1.71 per share in an off-market transaction.
> 
> GRAM made informal offers to buy PanAust for $2.30 per share in May 2014, but was knocked back by the board of the company, and no further deal eventuated.




Looks like one of those China Inc take overs that never happen.
According to PNA people the communists never actually made a formal offer for the $2.30 after announcing that they were.  So in reality there was nothing to knock back.
I hope this is positive for our miners in general if the dictators are going to start forcing growth and there buy requiring copper n'stuff. I very much doubt it!!

Massive buying on the market at the offer price.  They are buying it!
My guess is that the Chinese are trying to get as many shares as they can from share holders that fall for the so called offer.  

The so called offer will be rejected, as it should be and China Inc will walk away with a bigger chunk of shares than they could legally have other wise accumulated at these levels, just as they did with RIO during the GFC.


----------



## tinhat

Good luck to them for trying. Buy low they say.


----------



## notting

tinhat said:


> Good luck to them for trying. Buy low they say.




The luck will be on the side of those selling into it I suspect.


----------



## notting

From the price action it appears that the bidder is accumulation up to 172 and is not impatiently driving the thing up to get more volume.
So far a patient ploy, but early days, till May 15 hoping people will get nervous and start dropping shares into the 171, 172 net.
Whilst PNA board and co are telling holders it's way too low!


----------



## System

On June 12th, 2015, PanAust Limited (PNA) was removed from the ASX's official list following compulsory acquisition of the Company's securities by Guangdong Rising H.K (Holding) Limited.


----------

